# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  نقد مفهوم الحقيقة والمجاز عند ابن تيمية

## صالح الجبرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاةُ والسلام  على أشرف الأنبياء وخاتم المرسلين ، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه  إلى يوم الدين ، وبعد :  فهذا بحثٌ مختصر متواضع ، بيَّنتُ فيه  مذهب ابن تيمية في الحقيقة والمجاز ، ثم ناقشتهُ وبيَّنتُ الذي أعتقد أنَّه  الصواب والذي عليه جمهور الأئمة سلفًا وخلفًا ، وليتنبَّه القارئ الكريم  على أنَّ هذه المسألة ليست مِن أصول الدين ولا يترتب على المخالفة فيها  قدحٌ في الدين أو العدالة ، فلهذا ناقشتُ الإمامَ ابن تيمية مع الاحتفاظ  بمكانته وجاهه ، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان وهو حسبي ونعم الوكيل .  
   -(())-  
  *فصلٌ : مقدمةٌ في معنى الحقيقة والمجاز عند أهلِ اللغة :*  الحقيقةُ كما عرَّفها الجرجاني بقوله : (  كلُّ كلمةٍ أُريدَ بها ما وقعَت له في وضعِ واضعٍ – وإن شئتَ قلتَ : في  مواضعةٍ – وقوعًا لا تَستَنِدُ فيهِ إلى غيرِهِ فهي حقيقةٌ ) أهـ . انظر  كتاب "أسرار البلاغة" للجرجاني (ص350) .  والمجاز : ( كل كلمةٍ أُريدَ بها غيرُ  ما وقعَت له في وضع واضعها ، لملاحظةٍ بينَ الثاني والأوَّل فهي مجاز )  أيضًا انظر "أسرار البلاغة" للجرجاني (ص351) .  أمَّا حقيقةُ المجاز وسببُ تسميتِهِ ،  فقد قالَ الجرجاني : ( "المجازُ" مَفعلٌ مِن جازَ الشيءُ يَجوزُهُ ، إذا  تعدَّاهُ . وإذا عُدِلَ باللفظِ عمَّا يُوجِبُهُ أصل اللغة ، وصِفَ بأنَّهُ  مجاز ، على معنى أنَّهم جازوا بهِ موضعهُ الأصلي ، أو جازَ هو مكانه الذي  وُضِعَ فيه أولاً ) أهـ . انظر كذلك "أسرار البلاغة" للجرجاني (ص395) .  والمجاز ينقسِمُ إلى أقسامٍ كثيرة أطال  فيها أهل اللغة ، وقد آثرتُ الاختصار في ذكرها ، مراعاةً لأصل هذا البحث ،  فأقول وبالله التوفيق :  * فمِن أقسامِ المجاز :  (1) الاستعارة : وهي استعمالُ الكلمةِ  مكان الكلمة الأصلية ، فيكونُ كالعاريَّة ، نحو قول العرب للمطرِ : سماءٌ ،  لأنَّهُ مِن السماء يَنزِلُ ، قال الشاعر :  إذا سقَطَ السماءُ بأرضِ قومٍ *** رعيناهُ وإن كانوا غِضَابًا  (2) المقلوب : القلبُ هو وصفُ الشيء بضدِّ صفتهِ ، لأسبابٍ منها : التطير والتفاؤل ، أو للمبالغةِ في الوصف ، أو للاستهزاء ..  مثالُ التطير والتفاؤل : قولهم للَّديغِ : "سليمٌ" تطيُّرًا مِن السُّقم وتفاؤلاً بالسلامَة .  ومثالُ المبالغةِ في الوصف : قولهم للغراب : "أعور" لحدَّة بصرهِ .  ومثالُ الاستهزاء : قولهم للحبشي : "أبو  البيضاء" . ومِن هذا قولُ قوم شعيب : { إنَّك لأنتَ الحليمُ الرَّشيد } ،  كما تقولُ للرجل تستجهلهُ : يا عاقل ، وتستخِفُّهُ : يا حليم .  (3) الحذفُ والاختصار : منهُ أن تحذفَ  المُضافَ وتُقيمَ المُضافَ إليهِ مقامَهُ وتجعَل الفِعلَ لهُ ، كقولهِ  تعالى : { وسئل القريةَ التي كُنَّا فيها } أي : سل أهلها . ومثل قوله  تعالى : { بل مَكرُ الليلِ والنهار } أي : مَكركم في الليل والنهار .  ومنهُ أن تُوقِعَ الفِعلَ على شيئينِ  وهوَ لأحدِهِمَا ، وتضمر للآخرِ فِعلَهُ ، مثلهُ قوله تعالى : { فأجمِعُوا  أمركم وشركاءكم } أي : وادعوا شركائكم .  ومِنهُ أن يأتيَ بالكلامِ مَبنيًّا على  أنَّ له جوابًا ، فيُحذَفُ الجوابُ اختصارًا لعِلمِ المُخاطَب به ، كقوله  سبحانهُ : { ولولا فضلُ الله عليكم ورحمتهُ وأنَّ الله رءوفٌ رحيم } أرادَ :  لعذَّبَكُم فحُذِفَ .  الخلاصة : أنَّ كلَّ هذهِ مِن أقسامِ  المجاز وأنواعِه ، وهناك أيضًا غيرها ، ولكنني اقتصرتُ على المذكور مخافَةَ  السآمَة ، علمًا بأنَّني اختصرتها مِن كتاب "تأويل مُشكِل القرآن" لابن  قتيبة رحمه الله ، فقد قال في بداية الكتاب : ( وللعربِ المجازاتُ في  الكلام ، ومعناها : طُرُقُ القولِ ومآخِذُهُ ، ففيها : الاستعارةُ ،  والتمثيلُ ، والقلبُ ، والتقديمُ ، والتأخيرُ ، والحذفُ ، والتكرارُ ،  والإخفاءُ ، والإظهار ، والتعريض ، والإفصاح ، والكناية ، والإيضاح ،  ومخاطبةُ الواحِد مُخاطبة الجميع ، والجميعُ خطاب الواحد ، والواحِد  والجميع خطاب الاثنين ، والقصدُ بلفظ الخصوص لمعنى العموم ، وبلفظ العموم  لمعنى الخصوص ، مع أشياء كثيرة ، ستراها في أبواب المجاز إن شاء الله تعالى  ... ) انظر "إعراب مُشكِل القرآن" لابن قتيبة (ص22) .  
   -(())-  
   *فصلٌ : مناقشةُ مذهب ابن تيميَّة في الحقيقةِ والمَجاز :*  لأنَّ الكلامَ يطولُ في هذا الباب ،  ولأنَّ البعض قد يضيعُ في أثناء المناقشةِ ، فيُنشئُ كلامًا عنَّا لم نقلهُ  ، أو يتأوَّلُ مِن كلامِ ابن تيمية أمورًا لم يُردها ، قرَّرتُ أن  أُقسِّمَ هذه المناقشة إلى ثلاثة أقسام ، حتى يسهل على القارئ متابعةُ  الردود :  
   *(1) القسمُ الأول : بطلان قول ابن تيمية بحادِثيَّة التقسيم بعد القرون الثلاثة الأولى :*  بعد الاستقراء في كلام ابن تيمية أقول مُجازفَةً : إنَّ ابن تيمية قد أخطأ  في دعواه بأنَّ المجازَ اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة الأولى ،  فتقسيم اللفظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز قد وُجِدَ في القرنِ الثالث الهجري ، ولهذا  فقد تكلَّم الإمامُ ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة بغير علم .  قال رحمه الله : ( فإنَّ تقسيمَ الألفاظ  إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز إنَّما اشتهرَ في المئة الرابعة ، وظهرت أوائلهُ في  المئة الثالثة ، وما علمتهُ موجودًا في المئة الثانية اللهم إلاَّ أن يكون  في أواخرها ... ) انظر كتاب الإيمان (ص75) وانظر كذلك مجموع الفتاوى (7/89)  .  قلتُ : وهذا يُناقِض كلامه الثاني ، حيث  قال رحمه الله : ( وبكل حالٍ فهذا التقسيمُ هو اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعدَ انقضاء  القرون الثلاثة ، لم يتكلَّم به أحدٌ مِن الصحابة ولا التابعين لهم بإحسانٍ  ، ولا أحدٌ مِن الأئمة المشهورين في العِلم ، كمالكٍ والثوري والأوزاعي  وأبي حنيفة والشافعي ، بل ولا تكلَّم به أئمة اللغة والنحو كالخليل وسيبويه  وأبي عمرو بن العلاء ونحوهم ) أهـ . انظر كتاب الإيمان لابن تيمية ص73 ،  وانظر مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية (7/88) .  قلتُ : انظر إلى قوله (حادثٌ بعدَ  انقضاء القرون الثلاثة ) ، فهذا القولُ غيرُ مسلَّمٍ به ، فإنَّ التقسيمَ  واردٌ في القرنِ الثالث ، والأئمةُ مِن القرنِ الثالث قد ذكروا المجازَ  الذي هوَ قسيمُ الحقيقة ، وليتَهُ التزَمَ بقوله الأول ولم يُناقِض ، وأنا  أنقلُ ما وسعني نقلهُ عن أشهرهم معَ قلة مصادري في هذا الجانب ، ولو بَحَثَ  المُتخصِّص في هذه المسألة لوجد المزيد :  (1) قال الإمام الطبري رحمه الله في  تفسيرِهِ لقولهِ تعالى : { ألم تروا كيفَ خلَقَ اللهُ سبعَ سمواتٍ طباقًا *  وجَعَلَ القَمَرَ فيهِنَّ نُورًا وَجعَلَ الشمسَ فيهِنَّ سِراجًا } ، قال  رحمه الله : ( وكان بعض أهل العربيَّة مِن أهل البصرة يقول : إنَّما قيلَ :  { وَجَعَلَ القمَرَ فيهنَّ نورًا } على المجاز ، كما يُقالُ : أتيتُ بني  تميمٍ وإنَّما أتى بَعضَهُم . { واللهُ أنبتكم مِن الأرضِ نباتًا } يقول :  والله أنشأكم مِن ترابِ الأرض ... ) هكذا نص ابن جرير .  قلتُ : فهذا ابن جريرٍ الطبري المتوفى  سنة 310هـ ، قد عاش في القرن الثالث الهجري وتوفي في أوائل القرن الرابع  الهجري ، وقد نَقَلَ عن أهل اللُّغة في عَصرهِ وقوعَ المجاز الذي هوَ قسيمُ  الحقيقة ، ومعروفٌ عن الإمام ابن جرير رحمه الله أنهُ كان عالمًا باللغة  والنحو والقراءات ، فهو حجة في هذا .  (2) وقال الإمامُ ابن قتيبةَ رحمه الله  في كتابه "تأويل مشكل القرآن" : ( بابُ القول في المجاز ) ، ثم استطرد في  هذا الباب ، حتى قال ( وقد تبيَّن لمن قد عرف اللغة أنَّ القولَ يقعُ فيه  المجاز ، فيُقال : قال الحائطُ فمالَ ، وقُل برأسكَ إليَّ ، أي : أمِلهُ ،  وقالت الناقة ، وقال البعير .  ولا يُقالُ في مثل هذا المعنى : تكلَّمَ  ، ولا يُعقَلُ الكلامُ إلاَّ بالنطق بعينِهِ ... ) انظر كتاب "تأويل مُشكل  القرآن" (ص69- 73) .  قلتُ : فهذا ابن قتيبة رحمهُ الله إمامٌ  مِن أئمة اللغة وعالمٌ مِن علماء السلف ، عاشَ في القرن الثالث وتوفي فيهِ  ، سنة 276هـ ، قد تكلَّم عن المجاز الذي هوَ قسيمُ الحقيقة ، بل وصفَ في  كتابهِ مَن يُنكر المجاز في اللغة بأنَّهم جُهَّال ، ولمن أرادَ التوسع في  ذلك فليقرأ كتابهُ ، فقد فصَّل رحمه الله في المجاز وذكرَ أنواعهُ .  (3) وقال الإمامُ النحويُّ أبو العباس  محمد بن يزيد المعروفُ "بالمُبرِّد" ، في كتابهِ "الكاملُ في اللغةِ  والأدب" : ( ونذكُرُ آياتٍ مِن القرآن ربما غلَطَ في مجازِهَا النحويون ،  قال الله عز وجل : { إنَّما ذلكم الشطيان يخوف أولياءه } . مجازُ الآية  إنَّ المفعول الأوَّل محذوف، ومعناهُ : يخوفكم مِن أولياءه . وفي القرآن : {  فمَن شهِدَ مِنكم الشهرَ فليصمهُ } ، والشهرُ لا يغيبُ عنهُ أحد ، ومجازُ  الآية : فمن كانَ مِنكم شاهدًا بلدهُ في الشهر فليصمهُ ، والتقدير : فمن  شهِدَ منكم أي فمن كان شاهدًا في شهر رمضان فليصمهُ ، نَصْبَ الظروف لا  نَصْبَ المفعول بهِ . وفي القرآنِ في مخاطبةِ فرعون : { فاليومَ ننجيك  ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية } ، فليسَ معنى نُنجِّيكَ نُخلِّصكَ ، ولكن  نُلقيكَ على نجوةٍ مِن الأرضِ ببدنكَ ، بدرعكَ ، يدل على ذلك لتكون لمَن  خلفَكَ آية ... ) كتاب "الكامل في اللغة والأدب" للمُبرِّد (ص393) .  قلتُ : وهذا أيضًا الإمامُ المُبرِّد  الذي عاش في القرن الثالث وتوفي فيهِ ، سنة 285هـ ، ذكرَ المجاز الذي هو  قسيمُ الحقيقة ، وكلامهُ واضحٌ جدًا .  وبهذا يتبيَّن لنا أنَّ الإمام ابن  تيمية قد أخطأ في هذا أو لنقل تناقَضَ ، وإن سُلِّمَ له ما قالهُ ، فإنَّهُ  تقسيمٌ صحيحٌ لازمٌ لكلِّ أحدٍ لأنَّهُ واقعٌ في اللغة لا مفرَّ منهُ ،  فهو تقسيمٌ واصطلاحٌ في فنِّ البلاغة والأدب ، وأهلُ اللغةِ أدرى بفنِّهم ،  ولا علاقَةَ لهذا التقسيم أو الاصطلاح بمسألة الأسماء والصفات أو الإيمان .  ولكنَّ إنكار ابن تيمية لهذا التقسيم  والاصطلاح إنَّما هوَ ردَّة فعلٍ سلبيَّة منهُ ، جاءت بسبب تسلط المُعطلة  والجهمية في زمانه ، فنتجَ عن ذلك إنكارهُ هذا التقسيم ، وقد كان عليه أن  يردَّ عليهم كما ردَّ عليهم الأئمة قبلهُ ، لا أن يُنكر المجاز في اللغة .  والخلافُ في هذا لا يُقدِّمُ ولا يؤخر ، فالمجازُ واقعٌ في اللغة باتفاق أهل اللغة ، حادثٌ ذلك الاصطلاح أم قديم .  ولكنني لما اطلعتُ على آراء ابن تيمية  وتتبَّعتُ مذهبهُ ، وجدتُهُ لا يُنكر حادثيَّةَ المجازِ فحسب ، بل يُنكرُ  حَقيقتَهُ ووجودهُ في اللغة أيضًا ، وهذهِ مِن سقطاتهِ رحمه الله .  
   *(2) القسمُ الثاني : إنكارُ ابن تيمية المجازَ بمعناهُ :*  ومِمَّا يؤيِّدُ الذي ذكرتُ لك ، وهوَ أنَّ ابن تيميَّة يُنكر المجازَ في  اللغةِ بمعنَاهُ وحقيقته قولهُ في كتاب الإيمان ببطلان هذا الاصطلاح  وحقيقته ، وأمَّا ما جاءَ في المُسوَّدة مِن إقرارٍ بصحة التقسيم إلى  الحقيقة والمجاز ، بقوله : ( مسألةٌ : اللغةُ مشتملةٌ على الحقيقة وكذا  المجاز في قول الكافة خلافًا للإسفراييني ... ) ، فهذا ليسَ لشيخ الإسلام  وإنَّما لجدهِ ، وهو مجد الدين ابن تيمية ، فالمسوَّدة كتابٌ جمعه أحد  تلامذة شيخ الإسلام فاشترك فيه كلام الجد والابن والحفيد ، فما كان يُرمَزُ  له بقوله : "قال شيخنا" فهذا يُقصَدُ به شيخُ الإسلام تقي الدين ، وما  كانَ يُرمَزُ له بقوله : "قال والدُ شيخنا" فهذا يُقصَد به والد شيخ  الإسلام شهاب الدين ، وما لم يُرمَز له بشيء فهو مِن كلام الجد مجد الدين ،  فكل مسألةٍ تَبدأ ليس فيها رمز فهي للجد .  وأمَّا شيخُ الإسلام رحمه الله فهو  يقولُ بأنَّ مَا كان يُسمَّى مجازًا ، فهو على الصحيحِ عندهُ لا يُطلق عليه  أنَّه مجاز ، ولكن يُقال أنَّه لفظٌ مشترك اقترنَ بقرينةٍ ، ثمَّ قسَّمَ  القرينَةَ إلى لفظيةٍ وحاليةٍ ، ثمَّ قسَّم القرينةَ الحاليَّةَ إلى ما  يختص بالنوع وما يختص بالشخص ، ولا شكَّ أنَّ هذا دليلٌ على تناقض الإمام  في هذه المسألة ، فتقسيمهُ هذا بالتحديد ، هوَ تقسيمٌ حادثٌ !!! .. وإذا  كانَ اصطلاحهُ اصطلاحٌ سائغٌ ، فاصطلاحُ الجمهور مِن باب أولى ، ولكنَّ  اصطلاحهُ ليسَ اصطلاحًا سائغًا البتة ، فقد وُجِدَ فيه الكثير مِن الأخطاء ،  مِمَّا يقوي اعتقادنا بأنَّهُ لم يفهم سبب التقسيم إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز ، وقد  بيَّنتُ سبب التقسيم في بداية البحث بعدَ تعريف المجاز .  قال الإمام تقيُّ الدين في المسوَّدة عن  اللفظ المشترك الموضوعِ بقرينةٍ لفظيةٍ للنوع – وهو يعني المجاز - : ( ...  شيخنا : فصلٌ : إذا استعملَ اللفظُ في معنًى ثم استعملَ في غيرهِ لعلاقةٍ  مُشتركةٍ ، فإمَّا أن يُقال : كان موضوعًا لما به الاشتراك فقط ، أو لما به  الامتياز ، وامتياز الأول عن الثاني لم يستفد مِن نفس اللفظ المفرد فقط بل  بقرينة تعريف أو إضافة ونحو ذلك ، فهذا يكون حقيقة فيها كما قلنا في أسماء  الله التي يُسمَّى بها غيره ، وإمَّا أن يُقال : بل كان موضوعًا لما به  الاشتراك والامتياز أو لما به الامتياز فقط ، كلفظ الأسد والحمار والبحر  ونحو ذلك ، لكن إذا استُعمِلَ في الثاني فإمَّا أن يكون بقرينةٍ لفظية أو  حالية ، فإن كان بقرينةٍ لفظية فإمَّا أن يكون للنوع أو للشخص ، فأمَّا  النوعُ فهذا كثيرٌ كمَا يُقالُ : إبرةُ الذراعِ وإبرةُ القرنِ ورأسُ الذكرِ  ورأسُ المالِ ورأسُ الدربِ ونحو ذلك ، فهذا قد قيلَ إنَّهُ مجازٌ ،  والأصوبُ أنَّهُ حقيقةٌ ، وهوَ وضعٌ ثانٍ لهذا المُضاف ، لكن الموضوعُ هوَ  الأوَّل وغيرهُ ، وإنَّما كان يدلُّ على ذلك المعنى بدون تركيب ، فإذا  وُضِعَ المُركَّبُ صارَ وضعًا جديدًا لم يُوضَع قبلَ ذلكَ لمعنًى أصلاً ...  ) انظر المسوَّدة (ص387 - 388) . - وفي طبعة الشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد  ليس فيها قوله : ( شيخنا : فصلٌ : إذا استعمل اللفظ ... ) بل هي مُجرَّدةٌ  عن شيخنا ، ولعله سقط ، يشهد على ذلك مذهب ابن تيمية الذي قرَّرهُ في كتابه  الإيمان ، والطبعة التي أعتمدها في المسوَّدة هي طبعةٌ جديدة مِن دار ابن  حزم - .  أقول : ولنَا وقفةٌ مع قوله السابق ذكره  ، فلازم قولهِ هنا أنَّ اللغاتَ اصطلاحيَّة ، وهذا لا شكَّ في أنَّهُ  تناقضٌ مع ما قرَّرَهُ الإمامُ ابن تيمية نفسه في كتابه كتاب "الإيمان" ،  حيث إنَّه انتصرَ للقول الذي يقولُ بأنَّ اللغاتَ توقيفيَّةٌ مِن الله عزَّ  وجلَّ – وهو القول الصحيح المأثور عن السلف – ولكنه هُنا يُشيرُ إلى أنَّ  مِن الألفاظ ما كان وضعها اصطلاحيٌ ، وذلك في قولهِ السابق ذكرُهُ (  وإنَّما كان يدلُّ على ذلك المعنى بدون تركيب ، فإذا وُضِعَ المُركَّبُ  صارَ وضعًا جديدًا لم يُوضَع قبلَ ذلكَ لمعنًى أصلاً ... ) .  واللازمُ الذي ذكرتُهُ هنا الآن ،  يُثبتُ أيضًا بطلان قول مَن يقول : إنَّ تقسيم الألفاظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز  تقسيمٌ باطل ، أليس هذا ما قالهُ ابن تيمية ؟ لأنَّ الذي يُفهمُ مِن كلامهِ  أنَّه يرى أنَّ مِن الألفاظ ما استُعملَ لمعنًى أوَّل ، ومِنها مَا  استُعملَ في غير موضوعه الأصلي ، مَعَ أنَّه كان مِن الأحرى بالإمام أن  يقول ( استعمال ) ولا يقولُ ( وضع ) .  فلفظ ( الوضع ) في كلامهِ يُفهمُ مِنهُ  اللازمُ الذي ذكرتُ لك ، وهوَ أنَّ لازم قوله أنَّ اللغات اصطلاحيَّة ،  فقولنا ( استعمالُ اللفظ في غير ما وضع له على وجهٍ يصح ) غير قولنا ( وضع  اللفظ في غير موضوعهِ الذي وُضِعَ له ) ، هذا الفرق لمن تأمله مِن  الحُذَّاق ، يُبيِّن تناقض الإمام في هذه المسألة .  فإن جادلَ مُجادلٌ وقالَ : الحقيقةُ ثلاثة أقسام :  القِسمُ الأوَّل : الحقيقةُ اللغوية : وهي الأصل .  والقسم الثاني : الحقيقةُ العرفية : وهي ما وُضِعَ عُرفًا ، أو مَا وَضَعَهُ أهل كل فنٍّ لشيءٍ مِن مصطلحاتهم .  والقسمُ الثالث : الحقيقةُ الشرعية  المنقولة : وهي ما استعملهُ الشرع كالصلاة للأقوال والأفعال المخصوصة ،  والإيمان للعقد بالجنان ونطقٍ باللسان وعملٍ بالأركان ، ونحو ذلك .  وابن تيميَّة يقصِدُ بالوضع قطعًا وضعُ  الحقيقة العُرفيَّة ، فإنَّك ترى العرب يُغيِّرون المسمى في بعض الحقائق ،  فمثلاً قولنا : "الدابة" فهي في أصل اللغة لكل ما يدب على الأرض ، ثم  هَجَرَتها العرب وصارت عُرفًا حقيقةً للفرس ولكل ذاتِ حافر ، وهذا ذكرهُ  أهل الأصول في كتبهم ، وابن تيمية يقصِدُ بالوضع هنا الوضع العرفي .  فنقول ردًا على هذا المُجادِل : يُرَدُّ على هذا الكلام الباطل بأمرين :  الأوَّل : إنَّ ابن تيميَّة لا يُؤمِن  أصلاً بالتقسيم ، وهو تقسيم اللفظ إلى حقيقة ومجاز ، وتقسيمُ الحقيقةِ إلى  لغوية وعرفية وشرعية ، فكيفَ يُجادَلَ عنهُ به ؟  ثانيًا : لم يَقُل ابن تيميَّة أصلاً في  كلامهِ أنَّهُ يقصِدُ الحقيقة العرفيَّة عندَ كلامهِ عن اللفظ المركب الذي  صارَ بتركيبه وضعًا ثانيًا حقيقيًا ، وكلامُنا أصلاً عن المَجاز وكونُهُ  استعمالُ اللفظ في غير موضوعه ، فابن تيمية يقول بأنَّه لا يوجَد استعمال  اللفظ في غير موضوعه بل كلُّ الكلام حقيقة ، فهوَ لا يُؤمِنُ بالحقيقة  العرفية أو اللغوية أو الشرعية أصلاً ، بل يعتبر اللفظ كله حقيقة ، وله  تقسيماتٌ أخرى لحقيقته التي ذهب إليها وقد توسَّع فيها .  ثم لنا وقفةٌ أخرى : فأهل اللغة يجعلون  المجاز أنواع ، كالتشبيه والاستعارة ، فأين يذهبُ ابن تيمية بالاستعارة ؟  بل أينَ يذهبُ بالمقلوب ؟ أو الحذفِ والاختصار ؟ فكل هذه لا تنفعُ أن تكون  وضعًا جديدًا عند التركيب ، فهذه الأمور لا تدخل ضمنَ اصطلاح الإمام ، فإن  أنكرها فأينَ تذهبُ حقائقها ؟ .. وكلها واقعةٌ في لغة العرب قطعًا ، وهي  مِن أقسام المجاز وأنواعه ، وسمِّهَا ما شئتَ ، فهي واقعةٌ لا محالةَ وإن  كابرَ في ذلكَ مَن كابر .  
   *(3) القسم الثالث : سقطةٌ لابن تيمية ، لا يُوافَقُ عليها :*  إنَّ ابن تيميَّةَ لم يقل بأنَّ  التقسيمَ حادثٌ فحسب ، ولم ينكر المجاز بمعناهُ فحسب ، فلو كان ذلكَ كذلك ،  لهَانَ الأمرُ وصارَ خلافًا سائغًا يُناقَشُ بالأدلَّة ، ولكنَّ ابن  تيميةَ رتَّب على قولهِ أمورًا لا ينبغي للمسلم المنصف أن يُوافِقَهُ عليها  فضلاً عن طالب العلم أو العالم الفقيه ، فقد أهانَ شيخنا ابن تيمية علماءَ  الإسلامِ مِمن صحَّت عقيدتهم ، ونزَّلَ مِن مكانتهم بغير حق ، فقالَ إنَّ  مَن قال بهذا التقسيم فهو مبتدعٌ في الشرع وأنَّه يتكلم بغير علمٍ وبغير  تصورٍ لما يقول ، بل قال بأنَّ مَن قال بتقسيم الألفاظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز  مخالفٌ للعقل !!!!  حيث إنَّهُ قال بنصِّهِ : ( ونحنُ  نُجيبُ بجوابين : أحدهما : كلامٌ عامٌّ في لفظ الحقيقَةِ والمجاز . والثاني  : ما يَختصُّ بهذا المَوضِع . فبتقدير أن يكونَ أحدهما مَجَازًا ، ما هوَ  الحقيقَةُ مِن ذلك مِن المَجاز ؟ هل الحقيقَةُ هو المُطلق أو المُقيَّد ،  أو كلاهمَا حقيقة حتى يُعرَف أنَّ لفظَ الإيمان إذا أُطلقَ على ماذا يُحمَل  ؟  فيُقالُ أولاً : تقسيمُ الألفاظ  الدالَّة على معانيها إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز ، وتقسيمُ دلالتها أو المعاني  المدلول عليها ، إن استُعمل لفظ الحقيقَة والمجاز في المدلول أو في الدلالة  ، فإنَّ هذا كله يقعُ في كلام المُتأخرين ، ولكن المشهور أنَّ الحقيقةَ  والمجاز مِن عوارض الألفاظ ، وبكل حالٍ فهذا التقسيمُ هو اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعد  انقضاء القرون الثلاثة ... ) .  فهنا الإمام ابن تيميَّة يردُّ على  المُرجئة والجهميَّة الذين لا يُدخلون الأعمالَ في مُسمَّى الإيمان ويحملون  الإيمانَ في حديث شُعَبِ الإيمان على أنَّهُ مَجاز ، فهو يَردُّ عليهم  بجوابين ، فقد ذكرَ الجوابَ الأوَّلَ بقولِهِ ( فيُقالُ أولاً : تقسيمُ  الألفاظ الدالَّة على معانيها إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز ، وتقسيمُ دلالتها أو  المعاني المدلول عليها ... ) .  ثم استطردَ الإمامُ ابن تيميَّة في  الجوابِ الأوَّل وأطالَ الكلام فيما يُقاربُ الست صفحات ، ثم ذَكرَ الجوابَ  الثاني ، بقولِهِ : ( ثمَّ يُقالُ ثانيًا : هذا التقسيمُ لا حقيقَةَ لهُ ،  وليسَ لمَن فرَّقَ بينَهُمَا حدٌّ صحيحٌ يُميِّزُ به بينَ هذا وهذا ،  فعُلِمَ أنَّ هذا التقسيم باطلٌ ، وهوَ تقسيمُ مَن لم يتصوَّر ما يقول ، بل  يتكلَّمُ بلا علم ، فهم مبتدعةٌ في الشرع ، مخالفون للعقل ، وذلك لأنَّهم  قالوا : الحقيقةُ : اللفظُ المستعملُ فيما وُضِعَ له ، والمجازُ : هوَ  المستعملُ في غير ما وُضِعَ لهُ ، فاحتاجوا إلى إثبات الوضع السابق على  الاستعمال ، وهذا يتعذَّر ... ) . مِن كتاب الإيمان لابن تيميَّة (ص73 –  80) ، وانظر كذلك مجموع الفتاوى (7/87 – 7/96) .  قلتُ : لقد قالَ ابن تيميَّة في كلامهِ السابق ما قد يُعدُّ مِن الكبائرِ ضدَّ علماء المسلمين :  الأول : قولهُ أنَّ التقسيمَ باطلٌ لا  يصح ، وقوله هذا خلاف الصحيح الذي عليه أهل اللغة ، وإن اختلف بعض العلماء  في المسمى فلا ينبغي أن يختلفوا في المعنى فهو لازمٌ لكل أحدٍ إلا مَن  أغوتهُ العصبيَّة وتشرَّب بتقديسِ الأئمة ، أو مَن لم يَعرف لغة العرب ،  الثاني : قولهُ أنَّ القائلَ بالتقسيمِ لا يتصوَّرُ ما يقول ، وهذا لا  ينبغي أن يصدر مِن العالم ، الثالث : قولهُ أنَّ القائل بالتقسيمِ يتكلم  بغير علم ، وهذا حائرٌ على شيخنا ابن تيمية ، فقد أنكر وجود المجاز في  القرن الثالث وقال بأنه حادثٌ بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة الأولى ، وهذا غير  صحيح ، الرابع : قولهُ أنَّ القائلَ بالتقسيمِ مبتدعٌ في الشرع ، وهذه  كبيرةٌ في حق علمائنا مِن أتباع السلف الذين حَسُنَت عقيدتهم وقالوا  بالتقسيم ، الخامس : قولهُ أنَّ القائلَ بالتقسيم مخالفٌ للعقل ، وهذا لا  يُوافقُهُ عليه كل العقلاء .  ولا شكَّ في أنَّ هذه كبيرةٌ مِن الإمام  ابن تيمية في حق الأئمة الأعلام الذينَ قالوا بهذا التقسيم مِن أصحابنا  الحنابلة ، الذين عُرفوا بحُسنِ العقيدة وصفائها ، كأمثال الإمام القاضي  أبو يعلى شيخُ المذهب ومُنقِّحُه ، والإمام البحر العلاَّمَة ابن قدامَة  المقدسي ، وغيرهم مِن الأئمة في المذاهب الأخرى كالشافعية والمالكية ممَّن  عُرفوا بحسن العقيدة .  فإن جَادَلَ صاحبنا المُجادلُ بقولِهِ :  إنَّ ابن تيميَّة لمَّا ذكرَ الجوابَ الثاني وقال مَا قالَ مِن أمورٍ أنتَ  استعظمتها ، فإنَّهُ لا يقصدُ الأئمة المعروفين المشهود لهم بحسن العقيدة  وصفائها ، بل هو يقصِد المبتدعة في باب الإيمان ، فاقتِصاصُكَ الكلامَ مِن  سياقهِ الصحيح يُشعِركَ بأنَّه كان يَقصِدُ أولئك الأئمة الفحول ، والأمرُ  ليس كذلك ، يدلُّ على هذا بدايةُ الكلام ، حينَ قال بنصِّهِ قبلَ ذكرِ  الجوابين ( ونحنُ نُجيبُ بجوابين : أحدهما : كلامٌ عامٌّ في لفظ الحقيقَةِ  والمجاز . والثاني : ما يَختصُّ بهذا المَوضِع ... ) ، فهو يُصرِّحُ بأنَّ  الجواب الثاني – وهو الذي أنتَ استعظمتهُ – إنَّما هو مُختصٌّ بهذا  المَوضِع ، وهو موضع الرَّد على المُرجئةِ والجهميَّة .  فنقولُ نحنُ ردًّا على جهل هذا المُجادل  : هذا هو ادِّعاءُ العِصمَةِ بعينِه !! التحريف والتلفيقُ على الأئمة ،  فكلام الإمام ابن تيمية واضحٌ جليٌ لا خفاء فيه ، فظاهرُ جوابه الثاني عامٌ  في كل مَن قال بالتقسيم ولم يُوجِّه ذلك لطائفةٍ مُعيَّنة ، فإن أنكرتَ  أنَّ ظاهر جوابه العموم فأنتَ جويهلٌ لا تعرف ما هوَ الظاهرُ مِن الباطن .  وأمَّا كلامُهُ في البداية بقولهِ (  ونحنُ نُجيبُ بجوابين : أحدهما : كلامٌ عامٌّ في لفظ الحقيقَةِ والمجاز .  والثاني : ما يَختصُّ بهذا المَوضِع ... ) ، فهو يقصد بقوله "الموضع" :  موضع التقسيم ، وليس موضع الرَّد على المرجئة والجهميَّة ، وهذا ظاهرٌ واضح  ، فالإمام قد قالَ بنصِّهِ ( أحدهما : كلامٌ عامٌّ في لفظِ الحقيقة  والمجاز ... ) فمَاذا يقصدُ بقوله (في لفظِ) ؟ لا شكَّ أنَّهُ يقصد بذلك  لفظ الاصطلاح ، والدليل على ذلك أنَّه ناقشَ في الجواب الأوَّل كونُ  الاصطلاح حادثٌ ، وأمَّا قولُهُ ( والثاني : ما يَختصُّ بهذا المَوضِع ... )  فهو يقصِد موضع التقسيم ، والدليلُ على ذلك أنَّه ناقشَ في الجواب الثاني  حكمَ هذا الاصطلاح وهل هو اصطلاحٌ باطلٌ أم صحيحٌ في معناه ولم يتعرض  للجهمية بالرد فدلَّ على أنه عام .  إذًا : الجوابُ الأول كان في لفظ  الاصطلاح وكونه حادثًا ، والجوابُ الثاني في حكمهِ وكونه صالحًا أم غير  صالح ، ولا دليلَ البتةَ على أنَّهُ يَقصِدُ الجهميَّة والمرجئة ، ومَن  حملها على هذا فهو مُتقعِّرٌ مختلقٌ للأعذارِ مُدَّعٍ للعِصمَة والعياذُ  بالله مِن هذا .  ثم لو سلَّمنا جدلاً وتنزُّلاً أنَّ  الجوابَ الثاني قد قصَدَ به الجهمية ، فإنَّ مِن الأشاعرة أئمةٌ أعلام لهم  جهودٌ في خدمة هذا الدين ، وابن تيمية يُسمِّي الأشاعرة جهميَّة ومَن  استقرأ كلامهُ يعرف هذا ، ومِن الأشاعرة كما قلنا أئمةٌ أعلام ، صلاحهم  وتقواهم وعلمهم يمنعُ مِن انتقاصهم فضلاً عن سبِّهِم ، فلا ينبغي أن يُقالُ  في حقهم ما قاله شيخنا ابن تيمية ، فرحمَ الله الإمام وغفرَ له زلَّته .  
   -(())-  *فصلٌ : أقوال أئمة المذهب الحنبلي في الحقيقة والمجاز :*  إنَّ البصيرَ بالمذاهب وانتشارها ،  يعلمُ أنَّ المَذهبَ الحنبليَّ مِن أقلِّ المذاهب انتشارًا ، فلهذا كانت  كتب الحنابلة التي في أيدينا قليلة جدًا ، وخصوصًا كتب أصول الفقه ، فأمَّا  أسبابُ قلة الانتشار فلا تهمُّنا ولا يَسَعُنا ذكرها هنا ، ولكن أحببتُ  الإشارة إلى هذا على سبيل الإيجاز توطئةً وتمهيدًا ..  ومسألتنا مِن المسائل التي يُوردها  الأئمة في أصول الفقه ، بينما أصل المسألةِ يتعلَّقُ باللُّغةِ والبلاغة ،  فنجدها مُفصَّلةً في كتبِ البلاغةِ والأدب ، وبناءً على قلة المصادر  الحنبليَّة التي في أيدينا ، سأكتفي بنقلِ كلام أشهر الأئمة في المذهب ،  مِن الذين قالوا بتقسيم الألفاظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز .  * قال شيخُ المذهبِ القاضي أبو يعلى  رحمه الله : ( مسألةٌ : في القرآنِ مجازٌ : نصَّ عليه أحمد رحمه الله فيما  خرَّجهُ في متشابه القرآن ، في قوله تعالى { إنَّا معكم مستمعون } ، هذا  مجازٌ في اللغة ، يقولُ الرجل : إنَّا سنجري عليك رزقك ، إنَّا سنفعلُ بك  خيرًا . وهو قولُ جماعَة . خلافًا لمن مَنَع ذلك مِن أصحابنا وطائفةٌ مِن  أهل الظاهر .  دليلنَا : أنَّ اللهَ تعالى تكلَّمَ  بالقرآن على لغة العرب ، ووجدناهُم تكلموا بالمجاز والحقيقة ، فوجبَ أن  يجوزَ ذلك في كلامِ اللهِ تعالى ) .  فهذا القاضي أبو يعلى رحمه الله  يَستَدِلُّ بأنَّ المجازَ وُجِدَ في لغة العرب ، فمن باب أولى وجودهُ في  القرآن ، ذلكَ لأنَّ القرآنَ نزلَ بلغة العرب ، وكلام الإمام لا يحتاجُ إلى  شرحٍ أو حتى تدقيقٍ وتمحيص ، فهو أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار .  يقول القاضي أبو يعلى بعد الذي ذكرنا : (  فإن قيلَ : هناك حذفٌ في الكلام . قيل : إلاَّ أنَّ هذه الألفاظ لم يوضع  لها في صميم اللغة ، فإن لم تُسمِّها مجازًا فذلك مُنازَعةٌ في عبارة ، معَ  تسليم المعنَى الموجود في المجاز . وأيضًا فإنَّ أهل اللغة قد صَنَّفوا في  ذلك كتبًا ، فمَن منَعَ ذلكَ فهو كمَن دفَعَ أن يكونَ في اللسان مجاز .  واحتجَّ مخالفٌ : بأنَّ المجازَ كذبٌ ، لأنَّه يتناولُ الشيءَ على خلاف الوضع .  والجواب : أنَّ هذا خرقُ الإجماع ،  لأنَّهم استحسنوا التَّكلمَ بالمجاز معَ استقباحهم الكذبَ وعلى أنَّ الكذبَ  يتناولُ الشيءَ على غير سبيل المُطابقَة ، والمجازُ فيه تطابق الخَبَر مِن  طريق العرف ، وإن كان لا يُطابقُ اللغةَ ) أهـ . انظر كتابُ العدَّة  للقاضي أبي يعلى (2/423) طبعة دار الكتب العلميَّة .  قلتُ : انظر إلى قول الإمام ( والجوابُ  أنَّ هذا خرقُ الإجماع ... ) ردًا على مَن يقولُ بأنَّ المجازَ كذبٌ  لأنَّهُ استعمالُ اللفظِ في غير موضعه ، فالإمامُ بيَّنَ بأنَّهُ لا  علاقَةَ بينَ الكذب وبين المجاز .  * ويقولُ الإمامُ الفذُّ البَحرُ  العلاَّمَةُ الفقيهُ مُوفَّقُ الدِّين ابن قُدامَة المقدسي رحمه الله : (  فصلٌ : والقرآنُ يشتملُ على الحقيقَةِ والمجاز ، وهوَ اللفظُ المُستعمَلُ  في غيرِ موضوعِهِ الأصلي على وجهٍ يصحُّ ) .  ثم ذكرَ رحمَهُ الله الأدلَّةَ على  ورودِ المجازِ في القرآن ، ولسنا بصددِ ذكرها هُنا ، فأذكرُ ما قالهُ بعد  تلك الأدلَّة ، حيث قال : ( ... وذلكَ كلُّهُ مجَازٌ ، لأنَّهُ استعمالُ  اللفظِ في غير موضوعِهِ ، ومَن منَعَ فقَد كابَرَ ، ومَن سلَّمَ وقالَ : لا  أُسَمِّيهِ مَجازًا ، فهوَ نزَاعٌ في عِبارَة لا فائدَةَ في المُشاحَّةِ  فيه ، واللهُ أعلم ) أهـ . انظر كتاب روضة الناظر لابن قدامة (1/216) تحقيق  الشثري .  قلتُ : وفي قولِ الإمَام ( وَمَن مَنَعَ  فقد كابَرَ ) ردٌّ صاعقٌ على مُدَّعي العِصمَة للإمامِ ابن تيميَّة ،  والله أعلمُ بحالهم وقبحِ مقالهم .  
   
   والله أعلمُ ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا إلى يوم نلقاه ..  كتبه : صالح الجبرين .
رابط المقال : http://albahethalsalafi.blogspot.com...g-post_21.html

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> بعد الاستقراء في كلام ابن تيمية أقول مُجازفَةً : إنَّ ابن تيمية قد أخطأ في دعواه بأنَّ المجازَ اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة الأولى ، فتقسيم اللفظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز قد وُجِدَ في القرنِ الثالث الهجري ، ولهذا فقد تكلَّم الإمامُ ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة بغير علم .


لو لم يكن إلا خطأ صاحب المقال في فقه مراد الشيخ(و العربية أهل العلم) بعبارة القرون الثلاثة وظنه كما تظن العامة أن معناها ثلاثمائة عام = لكفى هذا دليلاً على فقد أدوات النظر والبحث في تلك المسألة الجليلة..

ثم يتهوك مع الخطأ وضعف التحقيق و يقول استقراء ومجازفة !!

فليرفق الناس بأنفسهم وبالعلم وبأهل العلم وبنا ..

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> لو لم يكن إلا خطأ صاحب المقال في فقه مراد الشيخ(و العربية أهل العلم) بعبارة القرون الثلاثة وظنه كما تظن العامة أن معناها ثلاثمائة عام




أحسَنَ الله إليك .. لو تقرأ البحثَ جيدًا لعرَفتَ أنني لم أخطئ ، فقولنا القرن الثالث ليسَ معناها ثلاثمئة عام ، هل فهمتَ ذلك مِن كلامي ؟
ثم انظر في قولِ شيخنا : ( فإنَّ تقسيمَ الألفاظ  إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز إنَّما اشتهرَ في المئة الرابعة ، وظهرت أوائلهُ في  المئة الثالثة ... ) ، ثم قوله في موضعٍ آخر : ( وبكل حالٍ فهذا التقسيمُ هو اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعدَ انقضاء  القرون الثلاثة ... ) ، يدل على الاضطراب .

 


> فليرفق الناس بأنفسهم وبالعلم وبأهل العلم وبنا ..


 
هذا هو الواجب بارك الله فيك ، ونحن معك فيه ، ولو دققت في كلامي لعرفتَ أني لم أنتقد الإمام ابن تيمية إلاَّ في مسألة فرعية ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أحسَنَ الله إليك .. لو تقرأ البحثَ جيدًا لعرَفتَ أنني لم أخطئ ، فقولنا القرن الثالث ليسَ معناها ثلاثمئة عام ، هل فهمتَ ذلك مِن كلامي ؟




نعم وهذه عبارتك :




> بعد الاستقراء في كلام ابن تيمية أقول مُجازفَةً : إنَّ ابن تيمية قد أخطأ في دعواه بأنَّ المجازَ اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة الأولى ، فتقسيم اللفظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز قد وُجِدَ في القرنِ الثالث الهجري ، ولهذا فقد تكلَّم الإمامُ ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة بغير علم .




فالعبارتان الملونتان بالأحمر صريحتان في أنك فهمت من القرون الثلاثة ثلاثمائة عام؛وإلا لم يكن هناك وجه للتخطئة بهذه الصورة،وهذا بين جداً..

ثم لم تقصر عن هذا حتى اتهمت الشيخ بأنه تكلم بغير علم..

ولو كان ذا عن بينة ؟!!




> ثم انظر في قولِ شيخنا : ( فإنَّ تقسيمَ الألفاظ إلى حقيقةٍ ومجاز إنَّما اشتهرَ في المئة الرابعة ، وظهرت أوائلهُ في المئة الثالثة ... ) ، ثم قوله في موضعٍ آخر : ( وبكل حالٍ فهذا التقسيمُ هو اصطلاحٌ حادثٌ بعدَ انقضاء القرون الثلاثة ... ) ، يدل على الاضطراب .


 
ولا اضطراب ولا شيء..


فكلام الشيخ عن حدوثه بعد القرون الثلاثة المفضلة لا يتعارض أصلاً مع كلامه بأن أول التقسيم كان في أول المائة الثالثة إلا إذا كانت المائة الثالثة عندك قبل القرون المفضلة ،وهذا مستحيل لا يقال..

فبعد القرون الثلاثة المفضلة = أول المائة الثالثة؛فالفرق بين آخر طبقة من أتباع التابعين ،وبين أول المائة الثالثة لا يبلغ ثلاثين عاماً..

فأين الاضطراب ؟!!

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> فالعبارتان الملونتان بالأحمر صريحتان في أنك فهمت من القرون الثلاثة ثلاثمائة عام؛وإلا لم يكن هناك وجه للتخطئة بهذه الصورة،وهذا بين جداً..
>  
> ثم لم تقصر عن هذا حتى اتهمت الشيخ بأنه تكلم بغير علم..
> 
> ولو كان ذا عن بينة ؟!!




لعلك استعجلتَ .. فكلامي واضح ، وكلام الشيخ واضح ، ركِّز فيه جيدًا وافهم قبلَ ذلك الاصطلاحات الرقمية ، القراءة السريعة والعصبية مانعان مِن موانع الفهم ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أعرف أن كلامك واضح وكلام الشيخ واضح؛لذا أقول بثقة إنك تجرأت على اتهامه أنه تكلم بغير علم وأنت فاقد لأبجديات فهم كلامه،فإن كنتَ تراني مخطئاً = أبن حجتك .. 
وهذه عبارة أخرى لك توضح خطأ فهمك لكلام الشيخ 



> انظر إلى قوله (حادثٌ بعدَ انقضاء القرون الثلاثة ) ، فهذا القولُ غيرُ مسلَّمٍ به ، فإنَّ التقسيمَ واردٌ في القرنِ الثالث ، والأئمةُ مِن القرنِ الثالث قد ذكروا المجازَ الذي هوَ قسيمُ الحقيقة


 
ففهمك للقرن الثالث مباين تماماً لمراد الشيخ،ومثل هذا الخطأ في الفهم مما يُستحى معه من التصدر لنقد الشيخ وزعم أنه تكلم بغير علم..

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> فإن كنتَ تراني مخطئاً = أبن حجتك ..



بل الصحيح العكس ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> بل الصحيح العكس ..


قد أبديت حجتي من وجوه شتى وهي ظاهرة ظهوراً تاماً.. 
وخذ منها قولك : 



> قلتُ : فهذا ابن جريرٍ الطبري المتوفى سنة 310هـ ، قد عاش في القرن الثالث الهجري


فأنت تحتج بأهل القرن الثالث الهجري مما يدل قطعاً على أنك فهمت معنى القرن في كلام الشيخ خطأ.. 
وبالمناسبة : الطبري من وفيات القرن الرابع وهذا من أبجديات العلم أيضاً..

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> فأنت تحتج بأهل القرن الثالث الهجري مما يدل قطعاً على أنك فهمت معنى القرن في كلام الشيخ خطأ.. 
> وبالمناسبة : الطبري من وفيات القرن الرابع وهذا من أبجديات العلم أيضاً..



ظهر خلطك وجهلك أخي الكريم ، ولعل هذا آخر رد لي عليك في مسألة الأرقام ، وليتك تتحفنا بردود علمية بدل هذا الذي يسمونه عندنا نحن أهل نجد "لف ودوران" ..

ابن جرير بارك الله فيك متوفى في أوائل القرن الرابع ، وعاش في القرن الثالث ، وحكى عن أهل اللغة في زمانه أنهم قالوا بالحقيقة والمجاز .
وابن قتيبة عاش في القرن الثالث وتوفي فيه ، توفي سنة 276 هـ ، ونقل الحقيقة والمجاز وفصل فيه .
المُبرِّد عاش في القرن الثالث ، وتوفي فيه ، توفي سنة 285 هـ .
وابن تيمية يقول بنصِّه : ( حادثٌ بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة ... ) ، وهذا خطأ قطعًا .
فإن كنتَ لا تفهم معنى "القرن الثالث" ، أو حتى معنى "المئة الثالثة" .. فاسأل أهل العلم قبل أن تُجادل .

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحقيقة أن قولك عن ابن تيمية :تكلم بغير علم=سوء أدب
ولو قيلت في بعض المعاصرين لثار عليك من ثار
أكلما قرأ أحد كلمتين جاء يناطح قمم الجبال؟
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

المهم أن الطبري متوفى في الرابع وليس في الثالث..

والمهم أنك أخطأت فهم معنى القرون في كلام الشيخ وإلا لما أطلت في النقل عن علماء المائة الثالثة،ومن لم يفهم مراد الشيخ بالقرون الثلاثة وأنه يعني بها القرون المفضلة التي تنتهي أواخر المائة الثانية،ويذهب لينقل عن علماء المائة الثالثة فماله وللمجاز ولابن تيمية بل وللعلم..

وبالمناسبة: ليس في كلام الطبري ولا ابن قتيبة لفظ الحقيقة،وإنما لفظ الحقيقة هنا من كيسك وتزيدك على نصوص الأئمة،وإنما ذكروا لفظ المجاز فقط ولم يقسموا الألفاظ لحقيقة ومجاز ولم ينطقوا بلفظ الحقيقة في مقابل المجاز أصلاً..

فلا أنت فهمتَ مراد ابن تيمية ولا أنتَ حافظت على نقول الأئمة من أن تزيد عليها من كيسك فأقصر؛ فالعلم نقطة كثرها الجاهلون..

----------


## فيلالي الصقر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.

في رسالتي للماجستير حول ثقافة وإبداع الشاعر أبي تمام تبيّن لي من خلال رصد جل ديوانه لفظة الحقيقة والمجاز في بيتٍ له، فدلّ ذلك على أنّ اللّفظة -بمعناها الاصطلاحي إذ قوبلت بضدّها- قد عُرفت قبل سنة233 هـ، (تاريخ وفاة الشاعر): يقول حبيب-رحمه الله-
لقد تركتني كأسُها وحقيقتي *** مجازٌ وحقٌّ من فعاليَ كالظنّ.
ثمّ علام الجدال وكثرة الكلام وعلى النات محاضرة لشيخ جليل كريم عُقدت في الرياض بيّن فيها-حفظه الله تعالى- أنّ أوّل من قال بالمجاز لا أبي عبيدة ولا ابن قتيبة وإنّما هو سيبويه(-180هـ) في كتابه الكتاب، وإذا كان الإعتبار بالدليل فسيأتي في حينه، طبْعًا من أجل العلم والأدب وإلاّ فلا معنى بانفراد أحدهما.

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.
> 
> في رسالتي للماجستير حول ثقافة وإبداع الشاعر أبي تمام تبيّن لي من خلال رصد جل ديوانه لفظة الحقيقة والمجاز في بيتٍ له، فدلّ ذلك على أنّ اللّفظة -بمعناها الاصطلاحي إذ قوبلت بضدّها- قد عُرفت قبل سنة233 هـ، (تاريخ وفاة الشاعر): يقول حبيب-رحمه الله-
> لقد تركتني كأسُها وحقيقتي *** مجازٌ وحقٌّ من فعاليَ كالظنّ.
> ثمّ علام الجدال وكثرة الكلام وعلى النات محاضرة لشيخ جليل كريم عُقدت في الرياض بيّن فيها-حفظه الله تعالى- أنّ أوّل من قال بالمجاز لا أبي عبيدة ولا ابن قتيبة وإنّما هو سيبويه(-180هـ) في كتابه الكتاب، وإذا كان الإعتبار بالدليل فسيأتي في حينه، طبْعًا من أجل العلم والأدب وإلاّ فلا معنى بانفراد أحدهما.


أحسنتَ كثيرًا ..
بالنسبة لابن قتيبةَ رحمه الله ، فقد فصَّل في المجاز وذكر أنواعهُ في كتابه "تأويل مشكل القرآن" ، وردَّ بقوة على المعتزلة ، وردَّ كذلك على مَن قال بأنَّ المجاز كذبٌ .. وقرأتُ أيضًا في إحدى كتب الجاحظ كلامٌ صريحٌ في الحقيقة والمجاز ، بل نقل عن شيوخه كلامًا ، ولكني لم أنقل عنهُ لعقيدته .

----------


## أبو القاسم

يزعم بعض الناس أن الإمام ابن تيمية وقع في تناقض أو اضطراب حين أنكر المجاز ثم هو يتكلم عنه بصيغة الإثبات في مواضع من كتبه كأن يقول "وهذا مجاز مشهور"وظن آخرون لما وجدوا كلامه هذا في كتب متأخرة أنه تراجع عن قوله الأول..,وبعض طلبة العلم وأهله من عشاق هذا الإمام يعيش صراعاً مع نفسه, فهو يحبه جدا, ولكنه يجد جماهير العلماء يثبتون المجاز فيلجأ لموقف يرى فيه حالة نفسية من "الإنصاف" بأن يقول:محل خلاف بين أهل العلم أونحو ذلك ليضعضع من قوة قول الكثرة الكاثرة التي تستعمله-والكثرة تغلب الشجاعة!- في الأصول واللغة بأسلوب عفوي ودون نكير يذكر
وكل هؤلاء غالطون في فهم مراد الإمام فإنه قال : ( المشهور أن المجاز من عوارض الألفاظ) أي ليس من عوارض المعاني, ومعنى ذلك أنه لا بأس عنده لو قلت "واسأل القرية" هو مجاز بمعنى أن اللغة تجوز ذلك وأنه لحظ معنى حذف المضاف فسماه بهذا كاصطلاح, لكنه ينكر -وهنا عبقريته -أن يكون العرب قد وضعوا للألفاظ حقائق كاليد في الجارحة..في أول الأمر..ثم طرأت أشياء جعلتهم يستعيرون هذا الوضع الأصلي لمعان أخر..ومن ثم قعّدوا بناء على ما سبق أموراًما أنزل الله بها من سلطان أفضت بهم لتحريف أسماء الله وصفاته عن معانيها اللائقة بها, فملخص نظريته رحمه الله =أنه لا دليل على كون هذه الألفاظ وضعت للمعاني التي تسمى عندها :حقيقة,,بل ما سموه مجازا هو حقيقة أيضا على اعتبار أن اللفظ الواحد يأتي لعدة معان..فيعرف أحد هذه المعاني الموضوعة للكلمة بالنظر في سياق الكلام
فلو قلت :سأضربك بيدي..توجه الفهم أنها الجارحة..ولو قلت:لي عليك أياد بيضاء,,فالمتبادر منها معنى النعمة
ولهذا لما قال الله تعالى "ما منعك ان تسجد لما خلقتُ بيديّ" امتنع أن يراد بها القدرة لأن العرب لم تستعمل التثنية في المصادر المضافة ..وقدرة الله واحدة لا تتعدد!
أتمنى أن أكون وفّقت لتوصيل شيءمفيد
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

يا أخ صالح, 
أنت استنكرت على شيخ الإسلام قوله أن المجاز حادث بعد القرن الثالث, وعارضته بقوله أنه في ظهر في أوائل المائة الثالثة! وجعلته متناقضاً.
ثم سقت أقوال أهل العلم من المائة الثالثة الهجرية.
وهذا لا شك خطأ مبني على اعتبار أن مقصد شيخ الإسلام بالقرون الثلاثة هي الثلاثمئة سنة الأولى. وهذا ليس مذهب شيخ الإسلام في تحديد القرون الفضلى.
فالاستدراك عليه بمثل هذا, خطأ علمي قبيح, وسقطه تُسقط معها كل البحث, إذ هي صميم بحثك. وهذا عين ما أشار إليه أبوفهر, ولكن لا أدري, ربما لم تر كلامه جيداً, أو أنك بحاجة إلى قراءة كلامه مرة أخرى. 
ثم كانت الكلمة التي والله أبكت قلبي, وهي قولك عن شيخ الإسلام أنه تكلم بغير علم. 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. ربما لو صنتَ لسانك عن شيخ الإسلام لكان رد الأخوة بك أرفق في توضيح سقتطك, ولكن!

----------


## صالح الجبرين

الأخ أبو الوليد وفقه الله :




> وهذا لا شك خطأ مبني على اعتبار أن مقصد شيخ الإسلام بالقرون الثلاثة هي الثلاثمئة سنة الأولى. وهذا ليس مذهب شيخ الإسلام في تحديد القرون الفضلى.



حساب القرون عند ابن تيمية وعند غيره مفهومها واحدٌ ، ولا داعي إلى المُكابرة والتأويل .. ومَن ادعى شيئًا فعليه البينة .

 


> وسقطه تُسقط معها كل البحث, إذ هي صميم بحثك. وهذا عين ما أشار إليه أبوفهر, ولكن لا أدري, ربما لم تر كلامه جيداً, أو أنك بحاجة إلى قراءة كلامه مرة أخرى.



لعلك لم تقرأ البحث جيدًا .. فقولك أنَّ صميم بحثي في مسألة حدوث الاصطلاح يدل على أنك لم تقرأ البحث كاملاً ، فاستعجلتَ ..
وبالنسبة للأخ أبو فهر وفقه الله ، فقد استعجلَ كذلك ، وغلط في الحساب ولم يعترف بذلك وأخذ يلف ويدور ويزعم أنني أنا مَن غلِط ، وكلامي واضح ، فصار الأمر كما يُقال : عَيَّرَ بُجَيرٌ بُجَرَه ، نَسِيَ بُجَيرٌ خَبَرَه .
وليتهُ يترك عنه أسلوب المراهقين ، هذا الذي فيه غلظة وعجلة وكلام بغير علم ، فلو أنَّه نظر في الأرقام قليلاً لما قال ما قال .




> ثم كانت الكلمة التي والله أبكت قلبي, وهي قولك عن شيخ الإسلام أنه تكلم بغير علم.



قيَّدتُ ذلك بهذه المسألة فقط ، وراجع كلامي قبل أن تُجادل ، والبحث طويل ومسائله كثيرة فاقرأها كلها .. ولا يلزم مِن كلامي تجهيل الإمام وهو واضح ولله الحمد .

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

وهل تقدر أصلاً على تجهيل الإمام, سبحان الله, أوصلنا لهذا الحد!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> حساب القرون عند ابن تيمية وعند غيره مفهومها واحدٌ


 
حساب ؟!! 
حساب إيه ؟!! 

 
القرون الثلاثة  ليست المئات الثلاث، وإنما القرون الثلاثة في لسان أهل العلم والعربية هي كما قال ابن بطال : ((*القرون الثلاثة الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم )).* 
*وقال شيخ الإسلام نفسه : ((فَإِنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ بِجُمْهُورِ أَهْلِ الْقَرْنِ وَهُمْ وَسَطُهُ وَجُمْهُورُ الصَّحَابَةِ انْقَرَضُوا بِانْقِرَاضِ خِلَافَةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ حَتَّى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ إلَّا نَفَرٌ قَلِيلٌ وَجُمْهُورُ التَّابِعِينَ بِإِحْسَانِ . انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ عَصْرِ أَصَاغِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي إمَارَةِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ وَعَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ ، وَجُمْهُورُ تَابِعِي التَّابِعِينَ انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْأُمَوِيَّةِ))  .**

وقال الشيخ : ((وَإِنَّمَا حَدَثَ هَذَا بَعْدَ الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ . قَرْنِ 
الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ )).

وقال الشيخ : ((فَإِنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعْرَفْ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ لَا عِنْدَ قَبْرِهِ وَلَا قَبْرِ غَيْرِهِ لَا فِي زَمَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَلَا التَّابِعِينَ وَلَا تَابِعِيهِمْ .))

فهذه هي القرون الثلاثة عند ابن تيمية وأهل العلم،أما الفهم العامي فهو المئات الثلاثة وهو الذي أتيت به تسرد علماء المئات الثلاث وتقول تكلم شيخ الإسلام بغير علم

وبعد انقضاء هذه القرون الثلاثة الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم زادت البدع خاصة بدع اليونان كالمجاز،ولذا أناط بانقضائها الشيخ وغيره كثيراً من البدع،ولذا قال غير ابن تيمية : ((وقد توسع من تأخر عن القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة في غالب الأمور التي أنكرها أئمة التابعين وأتباعهم ولم يقتنعوا بذلك حتى مزجوا مسائل الديانة بكلام اليونان )).

وهذا الزمان زمان أتباع التابعين ينتهي جمهور طبقته في حدود سنة 170 هجرية؛فكلام الشيخ كله على هذا الأصل تام منضبط..

ثم تأتي فتتكلم عن الحساب وعن كلام ابن تيمية بغير علم!
*

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

قال شيخ الإسلام : فَإِنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ بِجُمْهُورِ أَهْلِ الْقَرْنِ وَهُمْ وَسَطُهُ وَجُمْهُورُ الصَّحَابَةِ انْقَرَضُوا بِانْقِرَاضِ خِلَافَةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ حَتَّى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ إلَّا نَفَرٌ قَلِيلٌ وَجُمْهُورُ التَّابِعِينَ بِإِحْسَانِ . انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ عَصْرِ أَصَاغِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي إمَارَةِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ وَعَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ ، وَجُمْهُورُ تَابِعِي التَّابِعِينَ انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْأُمَوِيَّةِ ؛ وَأَوَائِلِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْعَبَّاسِيَّة  . أهـ

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

معذرة أبي فهر, 
لم أرَ مشاركتكم إلا بعد وضعي لمشاركتي.

----------


## أبو القاسم

العجيب جراءته على إمام جهبذ كابن تيمية ويعمل البحوث في أمور دقيقة ,وهو لا يحسن حتى الكتابة العربية,من ذلك مثلا:



> يخوفكم مِن أولياءه .


والصواب:من أوليائه

ثم تأملوا "الإنصاف" البارد:



> فقد أهانَ شيخنا ابن تيمية علماءَ الإسلامِ مِمن صحَّت عقيدتهم ، ونزَّلَ مِن مكانتهم بغير حق

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

ياإخوان هذا مشهور جدا لاأعلم كيف يغفله شخص يريد أن ينتقد شيخ الإسلام - زعم - لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله , لاوأعجبني جدا قوله :
(( فلهذا ناقشتُ الإمامَ ابن تيمية مع الاحتفاظ  بمكانته وجاهه ))
وماذا لو لم تفعل ؟؟؟
ربما على أن أخبرك أنك من سيسقط في كل اﻷحوال -وقد حصل -.
بالمناسبة سمعت مرة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير - وفقه الله - ينبه على هذا وهو يسرد كلاما لشيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - ويقول لطلبته حذار من التخليط في فهم مصطلح القرون  وتخطئة الشيخ بسوء فهم مقصده -أو كلمة نحوها-, فتعجبت من الشيخ وقلت ومن سيجرؤ على انتقاد شيخ الإسلام من الصغار أصلا !!؟؟ 
فاليوم - واليوم فقط - عرفت ماذا كان يعني الشيخ .

----------


## الساداني

نشأة المجاز
لقد دخلت كلمة (المجاز) لأول مرة في البحث اللغوي في مطلع القرن الثالث للهجرة إذ استعملها أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى (210هـ) وجعلها عنوانا لكتابه المشهور (مجاز القرآن)(*) وسبب تأليفه لهذا أن سائلا قد سأله في مجلس الفضل بن الربيع عن الآية الكريمة } طَلْعُهَا كَأَنَّهُ رُءُوسُ الشَّيَاطِينِ{ [الصافات: 65] كيف يكون الوعد والإيعاد بما لم يعرف؟ قال أبو عبيدة فقلت: إنما كلم الله تعالى العرب على قدر كلامهم أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: (الطويل)

أيقتلني والمشرفي مضاجعي 


ومستنة زرق كأنياب أغوال([1]) 


وهم لم يروا الغول قط ولكنهم لما كان أمر الغول يهولهم أوعدوا به([2])، وقد عزم أبو عبيدة على تأليف كتابه (مجاز القرآن) إثر هذه الحادثة([3]).
والذي يبدو لي أن هذه القصة مثار شك لجملة من الأسباب:
1- إن أبا عبيدة (210هـ) لم يتطرق إلى هذه القصة في مقدمة كتابه وأغلب المؤلفين يذكرون في مقدمة كتبهم السبب الداعي إلى التأليف. إلا أني لم أجد أبا عبيدة أشار إلى هذه القصة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد كما ذكرها المؤرخون.
2- وقد تتبعت ألفاظ هذه الآية فلم أجده قد فسرها في موضعها([4]). فهو لم يفسر لفظة (طلعها)، ولا (رؤوس). وأما ما يخص لفظة (الشياطين) فإنه قد فسرها في سورة البقرة قال: ((كل عات متمرد من الجن والإنس والدواب فهو شيطان))([5]).
3- إن قول أبي عبيدة (210هـ) في الآية الكريمة يوحي بأن الله I لم يرد منها ظاهر اللفظ، وهنا مسألة مهمة وهي أن هذه الآية تتحدث عن شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم طلع هذه الشجرة كأنه رؤوس الشياطين فالمسألة إذا غيبية تتعلق بأحوال الآخرة فلا يسعنا إلا الانقياد والتسليم فكل ما أخبر الله I فهو حق ويجري على حقيقته ومن أصدق من الله قيلا؟
4- لا يجوز لأي باحث أن ينقل عن المؤرخين ما لم تكن الرواية صحيحة؛ لأن كثيرا من المؤرخين يذكرون الرواية دون الجزم بصحتها.
وعلى هذا الأساس أرى –والله أعلم- أن سبب هذه القصة فيها شك ولا يجوز التسليم لما ذكره المؤرخون،ونصرت رأي مساعد الطيار في عدم صحة هذه القصة ([6]).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (728هـ): وأول من عرف أنه تكلم بلفظ المجاز أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى (210هـ) في كتابه، ولكن لم يعن بالمجاز ما هو قسيم الحقيقة، وإنما عني بمجاز الآية ما يعبر عن الآية: ولهذا قال من قال من الأصوليين كأبي الحسن البصري وأمثاله – إنما تعرف الحقيقة من المجاز بطرائق منها: نص أهل اللغة على ذلك بأن يقولوا: هذا حقيقة، وهذا مجاز، فقد تكلم بلا علم فإنه ظن أن أهل اللغة قالوا هذا، ولم يقل ذلك أحد من أهل اللغة، ولا من سلف الأمة وعلمائها، وإنما هذا اصطلاح حادث، والغالب أنه كان من جهة المعتزلة ونحوهم من المتكلمين، فإنه لا يوجد هذا في كلام أحد من أهل الفقه والأصول والتفسير والحديث ونحوهم من السلف([7]).
((وهذا الشافعي (204هـ)، هو أول من جرد الكلام في أصول الفقه لم يقسم هذا التقسيم، ولا تكلم بلفظ الحقيقة والمجاز. وكذلك محمد بن الحسن (189هـ)([8]) له في المسائل المبنية على العربية كلام معروف في (الجامع الكبير) وغيره، ولم يتكلم بلفظ الحقيقة والمجاز))([9]).
وكذلك سائر الأئمة لا يوجد لفظ المجاز في كلام أحد منهم إلا في كلام أحمد بن حنبل (241هـ) فإنه قال في كتاب (الرد على الجهمية)([10]) في قوله: (إنا، ونحن) ونحو ذلك في القرآن: هذا من مجاز اللغة يقول: إنا سنعطيك، إنا سنفعل فذكر أن هذا من مجاز اللغة([11]).
((إن الحقيقة والمجاز من عوارض الألفاظ، وبكل حال فهذا التقسيم هو اصطلاح حادث بعد انقضاء القرون الثلاثة، لم يتكلم به أحد من الصحابة ولا التابعين لهم بإحسان ولا أحد من الأئمة المشهورين في العلم، كمالك (179هـ)، والثوري (161هـ) والأوزاعي (156هـ)، وأبي حنيفة (150هـ) والشافعي (204هـ) بل ولا تكلم به أئمة اللغة والنحو، كالخليل (175هـ) وسيبويه (180هـ)، وأبي عمرو بن العلاء (154هـ) ونحوهم))([12]).

موقف المتقدمين من النصوص المجازية:
لم يعهد عند المتقدمين حديث في لفظ المجاز، فلا ريب أن النصوص التي حملها المتأخرون على المجاز، قد اطلع عليها المتقدمون، ومن المهم أن نعرف كيف تعاملوا معها، ولنأخذ أمثلة للمتقدمين ممن ذكرهم ابن تيمية (728هـ) ومنهم: سيبويه(180هـ)، والشافعي(204هـ)، والفراء (207هـ)([13]).
(سيبويه)
وضع سيبويه (180هـ) كتابه الذائع الصيت (الكتاب) في القرن الثاني للهجرة فجاء كتابه –على سبقه الزمني- نسيج وحده في موضوعه، حافلا بكل مفيد في الدراسات اللغوية نحوا وصرفا، لم يعرف قبله مثله، ولم يلحق به نظير وشغل مكانا رفيع الدرجات عند العلماء والدارسين([14]).
ذكر سيبويه في كتابه (هذا باب استعمال الفعل في اللفظ لا في المعنى لاتساعهم في الكلام والإيجاز والاختصار). وقال ومما جاء على اتساع الكلام والاختصار قوله تعالى جده } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا{ [يوسف: 82] إنما يريد أهل القرية فاختصر([15]).
وسيبويه (180هـ) في هذا الفصل يتكلم على ما عده عبد القاهر الجرجاني (471هـ) من مجاز الحذف([16])، فهو الموحى به إليه نوعا وشاهدا وتوجيها([17])، وقد جعل سيبويه (180هـ)عددا من التعابير ضربا من الكذب، فقال: ((أما المستقيم الكذب فقولك: حملت الجبل، وشربت ماء البحر ونحوه))([18]).
إن نظرة سيبويه (180هـ) إلى التعبير المجازي على أنه كذب تفسر عندنا: بميله إلى فئة من أهل السنة الذين نزهوا القرآن الكريم عن المجاز، فهذه الفئة ومنهم سيبويه (180هـ) قد اعتمدوا العقل المتزن ومنطق الصدق اتجاها لتقسيم الأمور، وهو اتجاه قد يكون رد فعل على إتجاه التأويل الاعتباطي والتحرر من ظواهر النصوص بلا وازع من عقل أو دليل من منطق أو شاهد من كلام العرب الذي قد استند إليه أكثر من جماعة واحدة في البصرة([19]).
(الشافعي)
وضع الإمام الشافعي (204هـ) رسالته في أصول الفقه، ورواها عنه تلامذته وسميت بـ (الرسالة) ولم يسمها الشافعي (204هـ) بهذا الاسم، ويكاد العلماء يتفقون على أنها أول مؤلف في أصول الفقه. وفي الرسالة نصوص تؤكد أن الشافعي (204هـ) كان يدرك اتساع العرب في كلامها وعلى هذا الاتساع جاءت لغة القرآن([20]).
قال الإمام الشافعي (204هـ) عند قوله: } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا { [يوسف: 82] ((فهذه الآية عند أهل العلم باللسان إنهم إنما يخاطبون أباهم بمسألة أهل القرية وأهل العير؛ لأن القرية والعير لا ينبئان عن صدقهم))([21]) وجعل المتأخرون هذه الآية من مجاز الحذف.
(الفراء)
القول الأخير لأبي زكريا الفراء (207هـ) من أعلام القرن الثاني للهجرة ومن أشهر كتبه (معاني القرآن).
قال الفراء (207هـ)عند قوله تعالى: } وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ{ [البقرة: 93] فإنه أراد: حب العجل، ومثل هذا مما تحذفه العرب كثير: قال الله تعالى: } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا{ [يوسف: 82] والمعنى سل أهل القرية وأهل العير([22]).
وهذه النصوص المنقولة عن هؤلاء الأئمة الأعلام ليس فيها ذكر للمجاز وإنما جعلها سيبويه (180هـ) والإمام الشافعي (204هـ) من قبيل الاتساع، أما أبو زكريا الفراء(207هـ) فلم يذكر المجاز ولا الاتساع في الكلام وإنما أشار إلى الحذف، وحمل المتأخرون هذه النصوص على المجاز.
وقد أجاب محمد الأمين الشنقيطي (1393هـ) عن قوله تعالى: } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{[يوسف: 82] من وجهين:
الأول: أن إطلاق القرية وإرادة أهلها من أساليب اللغة العربية، الثاني: أن المضاف المحذوف كأنه مذكور لأنه مدلول عليه بالاقتضاء([23])، وتغيير الإعراب عند الحذف من أساليب اللغة كذلك كما عقده في (الخلاصة)([24]) بقوله: (الرجز)
وما يلي المضاف يأتي خلفا 


عنه في الإعراب إذا ما حذفا([25]) 


مع أن كثيرا من علماء الأصول يسمون الدلالة على المحذوف نحو قوله: }وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{ دلالة الاقتضاء([26])، واختلفوا هل هي من المنطوق أو من المفهوم([27])، كما أشار له في مراقي السعود بقوله: (الرجز)

وفي كلام الوحي والمنطوق هل
وهو دلالة اقتضاء أن يدل 


ما ليس بالصريح فيه قد دخل
لفظ على ما دونه لا يستقل 


والجمهور على أنها من المفهوم لأنها دلالة التزام([28])، وعامة البيانيين وأكثر الأصوليين على أن دلالة الالتزام غير وصفية، وإنما هي عقلية، ودلالة المجاز على معناه مطابقة وهي وضعية بلا خلاف، فظهر أن مثل } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{ من المدلول عليه بالاقتضاء.
وأنه ليس من المجاز عند جمهور الأصوليين القائلين بالمجاز في القرآن، وأحرى غيرهم، مع أن حد([29]) المجاز لا يشمل مثل } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{؛ لأن القرية فيه عند القائل بأنه من مجاز النقص مستعملة في معناها الحقيقي وإنما جاءها المجاز عندهم من قبل النقص المؤدي لتغيير الإعراب، وقد قدمنا أن المحذوف مقتضى، وأن إعراب المضاف إليه إعراب المضاف إذا حذف من أساليب اللغة العربية([30]).
((وفي قوله تعالى: } وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{ [يوسف: 82] التي توحي بأن السؤال تجاوز سكانها وأهلها، ولم يترك أحدا منهم حتى توجه إلى جدرانها وأسوارها مبالغة في التحري والسؤال، واستنفاذ المعنى المراد من جملة أطرافه وأجزائه وكأن الخبر شاع وعم، فاقتضى هذا التجاوز في الإسناد لاستنفاذ المعنى واستيفائه))([31]) وقال بعضهم: إن يعقوب نبي فلو سأل العير أنفسها، والقرية أنفسها لأجابته([32]).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (728هـ): ومن ظن أن الحقيقة في مثل قوله: }وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ{ [يوسف: 82] هو سؤال الجدران، فهو جاهل، والصواب أن المراد بالقرية المشتركين أنفسهم الساكنين في ذلك المكان، فلفظ القرية هنا أريد به هؤلاء، كما في قوله تعالى: }وكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلَا نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ{ [محمد: 13] وكذلك قوله تعالى: } وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ{ [هود: 102]، وقوله: } وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ عَتَتْ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهَا وَرُسُلِهِ فَحَاسَبْنَاهَا حِسَابًا شَدِيدًا وَعَذَّبْنَاهَا عَذَابًا نُكْرًا) [الطلاق: 8] ونظائره متعددة([33]). 
فليعلم أن أول من عرف عنه المجاز بمعناه الاصطلاحي هو الجاحظ (255هـ) من المعتزلة، كما يظهر من خلال كتبه، وعلى الرغم من أنه لم يتوسع في وضع الأسس والقواعد، فإن استخداماته كانت منطلقا لدراسات جاءت بعده ونجد أن ابن قتيبة (276هـ) كان من المكثرين من ذكر (المجاز) لاسيما في كتابه (تأويل مشكل القرآن) مما جعل عددا من الباحثين([34]) يذهب إلى أن استخدامه لمفهوم المجاز (لم يكن بعيدا عن معناه الاصطلاحي العام) ومع إقرارنا بأن ابن قتيبة (276هـ) استخدم لفظ المجاز كثيرا فلا نسلم بأن مفهوم المجاز لديه كان قريبا من المعنى الاصطلاحي لما يأتي:
1- لأن من وضع الاصطلاح المجازي كانت لهم أغراض معينة في التأويل وكان ابن قتيبة (276هـ) بعيدا عن تلك الأغراض.
2- أن ابن قتيبة (276هـ) أفصح عن المراد بالمجاز عنده فقال: ((وللعرب المجازات في الكلام ومعناها طرق القول ومآخذه))([35]).
فمعنى المجاز عنده أقرب إلى معناه عند المتقدمين – كأبي عبيدة (210هـ) والإمام أحمد (241هـ) من معناه عند من قال به من المتأخرين، ولا يمكن إرجاع إكثاره من ذكر المجاز وتوسعه فيه إلى نوع من التأثر بالجاحظ (255هـ) وأدبه، وإن ثبت لقاؤه به حتى أجازه الجاحظ بعدد من كتبه([36])، كما صرح به ابن قتيبة (276هـ) وذلك لما أسلفنا من أن المجاز عنده غير المجاز عند الجاحظ (255هـ)([37]).


مفهوم المجاز
يبدو أن الجاحظ (255هـ) هو أول من استعمل المجاز للدلالة على جملة الصور البيانية تارة، أو على المعنى المقابل للحقيقة تارة أخرى، بل على معالم الصورة الفنية المستخلصة من اقتران الألفاظ بالمعاني.
فالجاحظ حينما يتحدث عن المجاز القرآني فإنه ينظر إليه بقوله تعالى: } إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا{ [النساء: 10] ويعد هذا من باب المجاز والتشبيه على شاكلة قوله تعالى: } أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ{ [المائدة: 42].
وعنده أن هذا قد يقال لهم، وإن شربوا بتلك الأموال الأنبذة، ولبسوا الحلل وركبوا الدواب، ولم ينفقوا منها درهما واحدا في سبيل الأكل، وتمام الآية } إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا{ [النساء: 10] مجاز آخر، ... فهذا كله مختلف، وهو كله مجاز([38]).
والجاحظ هنا ينظر إلى المجاز على انه قبال الحقيقة، وهو قسيم لها، في تنظيره له، وتلك بداية لها قيمتها الفنية([39]).
وقال ابن جني (392هـ) معرفا الحقيقة بأنها ((ما أقر في الاستعمال على أصل وضعه في اللغة، والمجاز ما كان بضد ذلك))([40]).
أما ابن فارس (395هـ) فذكر في كتابه المشهور (الصاحبي): ((وأما المجاز فمأخوذ من جاز يجوز إذا استن ماضيا ... أي أن الكلام الحقيقي يمضي لسننه لا يعترض عليه، وقد يكون غيره يجوز جوازه لقربه منه إلا أن فيه من تشبيه واستعارة وكف ما ليس في الأول))([41]).
وفي منتصف القرن الخامس للهجرة بلغت الدراسات المتعلقة بالمجاز قمتها على يد عبد القاهر الجرجاني (471هـ) الذي بذل جهدا مضنيا في إرساء قواعده وإيضاح مواصفاته، وعلاماته وخصائصه وبيان الفروق بينه وبين الحقيقة([42]).
قال عبد القاهر (471هـ):((المجاز مفعل من جاز الشيء يجوزه إذا تعداه، وإذا عدل باللفظ كما يوجبه أصل اللغة وصف بأنه (مجاز)، على معنى أنهم جازوا به موضعه الأصل، أو جاز هو مكانه الذي وضع فيه أولا))([43]).
وكذلك قال ((وأما المجاز فكل كلمة أريد بها غير ما وقعت له في وضع واضعها لملاحظة بين الثاني والأول فهي مجاز، وإن شئت قلت: كل كلمة جزت بها وقعت له في وضع الواضع إلى ما لم توضع له من غير أن نستأنف فيها وضعا لملاحظة بين ما تجوز بها إليه، وبين أصلها الذي وضعت له في وضع واضعها فهي مجاز))([44]).
وقال : ((وأما المجاز فقد عول الناس في حده على حديث النقل، وإن كل لفظ نقل عن موضوعه فهو مجاز))([45]).
وقال ابن الزملكاني (651هـ)([46]) ((اللفظ إما أن يراد به ظاهره في ذلك الاصطلاح وهو كالأسد إذا أريد به الحيوان المفترس، أو غير ظاهره وهو المجاز))([47]).
إذا المجاز: هو استخدام اللفظ في غير ما وضع له في اصطلاح التخاطب لعلاقة بين المعنى الثاني والأول ولقرينة مانعة من عدم إرادة المعنى الحقيقي. 
وعلى كل حال فلا مجاز في الكتاب والسنة 



(*) المجاز في كتاب ابي عبيدة لا يراد به قسيم الحقيقة اصطلاحا ، انما يراد به الطريقة في التعبير القرآني قال محقق الكتاب (الطريقة التي يسلكها القران في تعبيراته ، وهذا المعنى اعم من المعنى الذي حدده علماء البلاغة لكلمة (المجاز) فيما بعد) ، مقدمة محقق مجاز القرآن لأبي عبيدة 1 /19.

([1]) وفي رواية أخرى: ومسنونة زرق كأنياب أغوال. ديوانه: 33.

([2]) نزهة الألباء في طبقات الأدباء، ابن الأنباري: 86-87؛ ينظر: أثر القرآن في تطور النقد العربي، محمد زغلول سلام: 37-38؛ المجاز في البلاغة العربية، مهدي السامرائي: 55.

([3]) المجاز في البلاغة العربية: 55.

([4]) مجاز القرآن: 2/170.

([5]) المصدر نفسه: 1/32.

([6]) التفسير اللغوي للقرآن الكريم: 337-338.

([7]) الإيمان: 7/60-61، ضمن مجموعة الفتاوى؛ ينظر: البلاغة تطور وتاريخ، شوقي ضيف: 29؛ مجاز القرآن، محمد حسين الصغير: 16-17.

([8]) محمد بن الحسن بن فرقد، من موالي بني شيبان، أبو عبد الله: إمام بالفقه والأصول وهو الذي الذي نشر علم أبي حنيفة. أصله من قرية حرسنة، في غوطة دمشق، وولد بواسط، ونشأ بالكوفة، فسمع من أبي حنيفة (150هـ) وغلب عليه مذهبه وعرف به وانتقل إلى بغداد فولاه الرشيد القضاء بالرقة ثم عزله فمات بالري (189هـ-804م) من كتبه (الجامع الكبير) و(الأمالي) و(السير). الأعلام: 6/80.

([9]) الإيمان: 7/60 ضمن مجموعة الفتاوى.

([10]) قال الإمام أحمد (241هـ): (أما قوله (إنا معكم) فهذا في مجاز اللغة، يقول الرجل للرجل؛ إنا سنجري عليك رزقك، إنا سنفعل بك كذا، وأما قوله: }إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى{ [طه: 46] فهو جائز في اللغة. الرد==على الزنادقة والجهمية: 64، ضمن عقائد السلف. وقول الإمام أحمد (241هـ) فهو جائز في اللغة أي مما يجوز في اللغة وليس على المعنى الاصطلاحي عند المتأخرين.

([11]) الإيمان: 7/60-61 ضمن مجموعة الفتاوى.

([12]) الإيمان: 7/60؛ ينظر: معجم المصطلحات البلاغية، أحمد مطلوب: 3/194؛ مجاز القرآن، محمد حسين علي الصغير: 16.

([13]) الدراسات اللغوية والنحوية في مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، هادي أحمد فرحان الشجيري: 214.

([14]) المجاز في اللغة والقرآن الكريم، المطعني: 1/5.

([15]) الكتاب: 1/272؛ ينظر: التفكير البلاغي، حمادي صمود: 103؛ المجازات القرآنية ومناهج بحثها، كامل حسن عزيز البصير، أطروحة دكتوراه مقدمة إلى كلية الآداب قسم اللغة العربية، جامعة القاهرة: 1/79. 1395هـ - 1975م.

([16]) دلائل الإعجاز: 301؛ ينظر: أسرار البلاغة: 416، 420.

([17]) المجازات القرآنية ومناهج بحثها: 1/79.

([18]) الكتاب: 1/ 52. 

([19]) المجازات القرآنية ومناهج بحثها: 1/78.

([20]) الدراسات اللغوية والنحوية في مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 214-215.

([21]) الرسالة: 1/28، ضمن كتاب الأم.

([22]) معاني القرآن: 1/61.

([23]) الاقتضاء: وهو طلب الفعل مع المنع عن الترك، وهو الإيجاب، أو بدونه وهو الندب، أو طلب الترك مع المنع عن الفعل وهو التحريم، أو بدونه وهو الكراهة. التعريفات: 90؛ ينظر: القاموس المبين في اصطلاحات الأصوليين، محمود عثمان: 49.

([24]) (الخلاصة) وهي ألفية ابن مالك المشهورة ومؤلفها هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن مالك الطائي (672هـ). وسميت بـ (الخلاصة) لأنه قال في نهايتها:=
=أحصى من الكافية الخلاصة 


كما اقتضى غنى بلا خصاصه 


ألفية ابن مالك، محمد بن عبد الله بن مالك الأندلسي: 152.

([25]) ألفية ابن مالك: 65.

([26]) دلالة الاقتضاء: هي على مقصود محذوف لابد من تقديره لتوقف الصدق أو الصحة عليه. هامش منع جواز المجاز: 64.

([27]) المنطوق: ما دل عليه اللفظ في محل النطق، والمفهوم: ما دل عليه اللفظ لا في محل النطق وهو شامل لمفهوم الموافقة والمخالفة. التعريفات: 311، 321.

([28]) دلالة الإلتزام: دلالة اللفظ على لازم معناه كدلالة الإنسان على كونه متحركا أو شاغلا لجهة وشرطه اللزوم الذهني حتى يلزم من حصول المعنى الموضوع في الذهن إما على الفور أو بعد تأمل في القرائن والإمارات، لكن لا يشترط أن يكون اللزوم مما يثبته الفعل بل يكفي أن يكون لعرض عام أو عرض خاص.أساليب البيان، غازي يموت: 85؛ ينظر: المجلى في شرح القواعد المثلى، كاملة الكواري: 104؛ ضوابط المعرفة، عبد الرحمن حبنكة الميداني: 29؛ المنطق الواضح، محمد السيد نعيم: 25-26.

([29]) الحد: قول دال على ماهية الشيء. التعريفات: 146.

([30]) منع جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز: 63-65.

([31]) الدراسة الأدبية النظرية والتطبيق، عبد السلام الراغب: 72؛ ينظر: الأسرار البلاغية للحذف في سورة يوسف، محمد بن محمود فجال: 43-44؛ دراسات نحوية في القرآن، أحمد ماهر البقري: 107.

([32]) الحقيقة والمجاز في القرآن الكريم، علي محمد حسن: 9.

([33]) الحقيقة والمجاز: 69-70.

([34]) مقدمة محقق (تلخيص البيان)، للشريف الرضي: 13.

([35]) تأويل مشكل القرآن: 20.

([36]) عيون الأخبار: 3/200، 216، 246.

([37]) جناية التأويل الفاسد على العقيدة الإسلامية: 77-78.

([38]) الحيوان: 5/25-28؛ ينظر: عبدالقاهر الجرجاني بلاغته ونقده، أحمد مطلوب: 138.

([39]) مجاز القرآن خصائصه الفنية وبلاغته العربية، الصغير: 15-16.

([40]) الخصائص: 2/442.

([41]) الصاحبي: 149-150.

([42]) جناية التأويل الفاسد: 79.

([43]) أسرار البلاغة: 395؛ ينظر: نهاية الإيجاز، الرازي: 81؛ عبد القاهر الجرجاني بلاغته ونقده: 138.

([44])أسرار البلاغة: 351-352.

([45]) دلائل الإعجاز: 66.

([46]) هو عبد الواحد بن عبد الكريم بن خلف الأنصاري الزملكاني، أبو المكارم، كمال الدين، ويقال له: ابن خطيب الزملكا: أديب، من القضاة، له شعر حسن، ولي قضاء صرخد، ودرس مدة ببعلبك، وتوفي بدمشق، له (التبيان في علم البيان المطلع على إعجاز القرآن) و (رسالة في الخصائص النبوية) توفي 651هـ-1253. الأعلام: 4/176.

([47]) التبيان في علم البيان المطلع على إعجاز القرآن: 37.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ملحوظة مهمة : يعلم الله أن القضية ليست إثبات مجاز ولا نفيه،وفي الألوكة وغيرها مواضيع في إثبات المجاز والرد على نفاته لم أعلق عليها؛فقد فرغتُ من بيان هذا القضية ومذهبي الذي تحملته عن مشايخي فيها،ولكن ما أزني هو ما في كلام صاحب الموضوع ممالايخفى على كل ذي بصيرة من الجناية والتعدي ..
 وأي قلب للمسألة لتكون حواراً حول قضية المجاز فيه إضاعة لوجوب رد هذه الجناية ..
فكان الواجب كشف ذلك بقطع النظر-والله يشهد-عن صلب المسألة العلمية واختلاف المذاهب فيها..

----------


## الساداني

أحب أن أقول لأخي صالح من تكلم بغير فنه أتى بالعجائب . وليس كل من جاء وتكلم عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه ( رحمه الله ) نصدقه بهذه الطريقة وكلام شيخ الإسلام واضح وجلي ولايحتاج إلى شرح أو تفسير ولاسيما في يتعلق بالمجازوقد فصل تلميذه ابن القيم الكلام في مسألة المجاز وهو أقرب الناس لشيخ الإسلام وجعله طاغوتا كما في الصواعق المرسلة .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

صدق أبو فهر، فإن مسألة ثبوت المجاز وعدمه نوقشت كثيرًا في هذا المنتدى وغيره.
وإنما مدار البحث عن التقسيم الاصطلاحي متى ظهر؟ وليس عن ورود كلمة " مجاز" في النصوص القديمة.
وشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله محق في قوله بأن التقسيم حدث بعد القرون المفضلة وكثير من الباحثين يوافقونه على ذلك وحتى المستشرقين منهم مثل W Henrichs في مقاله: On the genisis of the haqiqa-majâz dichotomy 

وأقدم من رأيته ذكر لفظة المجاز إزاء لفظة الحقيقة الجاحظ في كتابه البخلاء حيث قال :
"فلاسمِ الجود موضعان أحدهما حقيقة والآخر مجاز، فالحقيقة ما كان من الله والمجاز المشتق له من هذا الاسم."
ثم ما استفدته من مشاركة الأخ فيلالي الصقر حيث نقل بيتًا لأبي تمام فيه مثل هذا الصنيع.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> "فلاسمِ الجود موضعان أحدهما حقيقة والآخر مجاز، فالحقيقة ما كان من الله والمجاز المشتق له من هذا الاسم."


بارك الله فيك..

ليس هذا من كلام الجاحظ بل هو يحكيه عن ابن التوأم ،ولا أمنع أن تكون عبارة الجاحظ نحلها ابن التوأم فقد كان يغير ألفاظ الناس،وإنما أردتُ تتميم الفائدة..

----------


## طالب بالماجستير

إن التمحل في نفي المجاز أمر قد يحسبه البعض ذبًّ عن حياض الدين فلا من أثبت قصد نقصا ولا من نفى حاز فضلا !فالأمر خلافي والمشكلة هذه الأخلاق التي تظهر في المناقشات والتبذل في الالفاظ !
معذرة أبي فهر, 
لم أرَ مشاركتكم إلا بعد وضعي لمشاركتي.
الصواب ابا فهر =منادى مضاف.

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

> إن التمحل في نفي المجاز أمر قد يحسبه البعض ذبًّ عن حياض الدين  فلا من أثبت قصد نقصا ولا من نفى حاز فضلا !فالأمر خلافي والمشكلة هذه  الأخلاق التي تظهر في المناقشات والتبذل في الالفاظ !


أولا : شكرا لنصيحتك , وهذا الواجب علينا جميعا ان نذكر بعضنا بعضا .
ثانيا : لادخل لما ذكرته في النقاش برمته فلعلك تعيد قراءة المشاركات أولا .
وفقك الله .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> قال شيخ الإسلام : فَإِنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ بِجُمْهُورِ أَهْلِ الْقَرْنِ وَهُمْ وَسَطُهُ وَجُمْهُورُ الصَّحَابَةِ انْقَرَضُوا بِانْقِرَاضِ خِلَافَةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ حَتَّى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ إلَّا نَفَرٌ قَلِيلٌ وَجُمْهُورُ التَّابِعِينَ بِإِحْسَانِ . انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ عَصْرِ أَصَاغِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي إمَارَةِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ وَعَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ ، وَجُمْهُورُ تَابِعِي التَّابِعِينَ انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْأُمَوِيَّةِ ؛ وَأَوَائِلِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْعَبَّاسِيَّة  . أهـ


الأخ أبو الوليد وفقك الله :
النقل الذي أتحفتنا به ، يشهد على صحة كلامي ، وهو أنَّ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله يرى حساب القرون كما يراها بقيَّة العلماء ، والنقاش في هذا ليس فيه فائدة ، حيثُ إنَّني لا أحبُّ مُناقشة المتأولين لكلام الأئمة ، الذين يُخرجونهُ  عن ظاهره .. فلذلك أشير عليك بقراءة الخلاف في آخر مَن مات من الصحابة ، فستجد أنَّ الصحابة ماتوا في القرن الأول ..
ثم عليك أن تنتبه إلى أنَّ النقل الذي أتيتَ به ليس فيه تحديد ضابط القرن أوله وآخره ، وهو واضح جدًا فتأمَّلهُ .
وعلى هذا يبقى الكلام على أصله ، وهو أنه لا دليل على أنَّ ابن تيمية له اصطلاحٌ خاص في تحديد القرن ، إنَّما هذا زعمُ الغلاة ، مُقدِّسةُ الإمام ، وهو زعمٌ بعيد غير عقلاني .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> والصواب:من أوليائه


الأخ أبو القاسم وفقك الله :
لعلك تراجع قواعد الإملاء مِن الكتب المتخصصة في ذلك ، لعلَّ هناك خلافًا بينهم ؟ لأنَّ كتابتي صحيحة .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

الأخ الساداني وفقك الله :
جزاك الله خيرًا على النقول التي أضفتها لإثراء الموضوع ، لكن ليتك تلتزم بالآداب المعروفة في النقاش ، خصوصًا في مسألة يسوغ فيها الخلاف .. وقد نقلتُ كلامًا لأئمة الحنابلة ممَّن قال بالحقيقة والمجاز ، فتنبَّه إلى أنَّ المسألة خلافية .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> صدق أبو فهر، فإن مسألة ثبوت المجاز وعدمه نوقشت كثيرًا في هذا المنتدى وغيره.
> وإنما مدار البحث عن التقسيم الاصطلاحي متى ظهر؟ وليس عن ورود كلمة " مجاز" في النصوص القديمة.
> وشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله محق في قوله بأن التقسيم حدث بعد القرون المفضلة وكثير من الباحثين يوافقونه على ذلك وحتى المستشرقين منهم مثل w henrichs في مقاله: On the genisis of the haqiqa-majâz dichotomy 
> 
> وأقدم من رأيته ذكر لفظة المجاز إزاء لفظة الحقيقة الجاحظ في كتابه البخلاء حيث قال :
> "فلاسمِ الجود موضعان أحدهما حقيقة والآخر مجاز، فالحقيقة ما كان من الله والمجاز المشتق له من هذا الاسم."
> ثم ما استفدته من مشاركة الأخ فيلالي الصقر حيث نقل بيتًا لأبي تمام فيه مثل هذا الصنيع.
> والله تعالى أعلم.


الأخ أبو بكر العروي وفقك الله : أشكركَ على مشاركتك .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> إن التمحل في نفي المجاز أمر قد يحسبه البعض ذبًّ عن حياض الدين فلا من أثبت قصد نقصا ولا من نفى حاز فضلا !فالأمر خلافي والمشكلة هذه الأخلاق التي تظهر في المناقشات والتبذل في الالفاظ !


أخي الفاضل "طالب بالماجستير" : أحسنتَ كثيرًا ، وجزاك الله خيرًا ..

----------


## الساداني

السلام عليكم أخي في الله صالح الجبرين أنا أعتذر منك على ما بدر مني والله يعلم أني لم أقصد الانتقاص منك ولكن هي قاعدة عامة وما قلته عن هولاء الأئمة لم يكن دقيقا لأن التعبير بلفظ المجاز عند المتقدمين هو غير ما عند المتأخرين بالمعنى الاصطلاحي وهذه المسألة أي المجاز لوأثبته يلزم منه تعطيل نصوص الصفات الإلهية . 
مع حبي لك وأعتذر مرة أخرى

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وهو أنه لا دليل على أنَّ ابن تيمية له اصطلاحٌ خاص في تحديد القرن ، إنَّما هذا زعمُ الغلاة ، مُقدِّسةُ الإمام ، وهو زعمٌ بعيد غير عقلاني .



 
القرون الثلاثة  ليست المئات الثلاث ،وإنما القرون الثلاثة في لسان أهل العلم والعربية هي كما قال ابن بطال : ((*القرون الثلاثة الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم )).* 

*وقال شيخ الإسلام نفسه : ((فَإِنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ بِجُمْهُورِ أَهْلِ الْقَرْنِ وَهُمْ وَسَطُهُ وَجُمْهُورُ الصَّحَابَةِ انْقَرَضُوا بِانْقِرَاضِ خِلَافَةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ حَتَّى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ إلَّا نَفَرٌ قَلِيلٌ وَجُمْهُورُ التَّابِعِينَ بِإِحْسَانِ . انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ عَصْرِ أَصَاغِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي إمَارَةِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ وَعَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ ، وَجُمْهُورُ تَابِعِي التَّابِعِينَ انْقَرَضُوا فِي أَوَاخِرِ الدَّوْلَةِ الْأُمَوِيَّةِ))  .* 


*وقال الشيخ : ((وَإِنَّمَا حَدَثَ هَذَا بَعْدَ الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ . قَرْنِ* *
الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ )).**


وقال الشيخ : ((فَإِنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعْرَفْ فِي الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ لَا عِنْدَ قَبْرِهِ وَلَا قَبْرِ غَيْرِهِ لَا فِي زَمَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَلَا التَّابِعِينَ وَلَا تَابِعِيهِمْ .))


فهذه هي القرون الثلاثة عند ابن تيمية وأهل العلم،أما الفهم العامي فهو المئات الثلاثة وهو الذي أتيت به متعالماً تسرد علماء المئات الثلاث وتقول تكلم شيخ الإسلام بغير علم يا أخي اتلهي ! 

وبعد انقضاء هذه القرون الثلاثة الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم زادت البدع خاصة بدع اليونان كالمجاز،ولذا أناط بانقضائها الشيخ وغيره كثيراً من البدع،ولذا قال غير ابن تيمية : ((وقد توسع من تأخر عن القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة في غالب الأمور التي أنكرها أئمة التابعين وأتباعهم ولم يقتنعوا بذلك حتى مزجوا مسائل الديانة بكلام اليونان )). 
وهذا الزمان زمان أتباع التابعين ينتهي جمهور طبقته في حدود سنة 170 هجرية؛فكلام الشيخ كله على هذا الأصل تام منضبط..


ثم تأتي فتتكلم عن الحساب وعن كلام ابن تيمية بغير علم ، ويزعم أن الشيخ مفهوم القرون عنده هو مئات ثلاث..*

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> السلام عليكم أخي في الله صالح الجبرين أنا أعتذر منك على ما بدر مني والله يعلم أني لم أقصد الانتقاص منك ولكن هي قاعدة عامة وما قلته عن هولاء الأئمة لم يكن دقيقا لأن التعبير بلفظ المجاز عند المتقدمين هو غير ما عند المتأخرين بالمعنى الاصطلاحي وهذه المسألة أي المجاز لوأثبته يلزم منه تعطيل نصوص الصفات الإلهية . 
> مع حبي لك وأعتذر مرة أخرى


أحسَنَ اللهُ إليك أخي الفاضل ، وجزاك الله خيرًا على مبادرتك الطيبة :
فإذًا نحنُ نختلف في هذا بارك الله فيك .. وأنا أقول تأملوا في المسألة ، فالأئمة قبل ابن تيمية لم ينفوا المجاز ، وردُّوا على مَن ينفي الصفات الإلهية !!!
فالقول بأنَّ إثبات المجاز يؤدي إلى نفي الصفات قولٌ باطل ، يلزمُ منهُ أنَّ الأئمة قبل ابن تيمية لم يحسنوا الرد على النفاة ، وأئمتنا كما تعلمون أجادوا في الرَّد .

----------


## الساداني

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو فهر السلفي على ما قدمت والتمس له العذر . هل قرأت ما قدمت عن المجاز؟

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> القرون الثلاثة أيها المتعالم الجريء ليست المئات الثلاث كما غرك جهلك وتعالمك،وإنما القرون الثلاثة في لسان أهل العلم والعربية هي كما قال ابن بطال : ((*القرون الثلاثة الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم )).*


أخي الكريم ، لو تبتعد عن أسلوب الشوارع هذا فهو أفضل ، وأنا قلتُ أنني لن أرد عليك في هذا الصدد ، ولكن مكرهٌ أخوكَ لا بطلٌ .. وكما قلتُ مِن قبل ، هذه النقول لا تدعمك ، فالقرون الثلاثة هي قرون الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم ، إذًا هي نفس القرون التي يعنيها الأئمة مِن القرن الأول إلى الثالث .. ولا داعي إلى المكابرة وتأويل نصوص الأئمة .

----------


## الساداني

أخي في الله صالح الجبرين سيصدر كتابي إن شاء الله تعالى قريبا عن الدار الأثرية في الأردن الموسوم ب (المجاز في آيات الصفات بين المثبتين والمنكرين - عرض وتوجيه - بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فالقرون الثلاثة هي قرون الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم ، إذًا هي نفس القرون التي يعنيها الأئمة مِن القرن الأول إلى الثالث


هذا على أساس إن أتباع التابعين ظلوا على الأرض إلى القرن الثالث الهجري ؟ 
يعني مثلاً طبقة الجمهور من أتباع التابعين ظلت حتى  بعد سنة مائتين هجرية ؟ 

 
جمهور طبقة أتباع التابعين مات ما بين 180 و190هجرية فما لهؤلاء وللقرن الثالث الهجري ؟!!

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

الأخ صالح جبرين :
لو تتأمّل في ردود الإخوة الأفاضل لرأيتها بين ثلاث نقاط :

- الإختلاف الحاصل في دلالة مصطلح (مجاز) 
- معنى مصطلح (القرون الثلاثة)
- ألفاظ لا تليق بمقام إمام بمنزلة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

فالنقطتان الأوليان قد أثارهما مخالفاك ولم أر لك جوابا مقنعا حولهما وأقصد تحديدا الأخوين أبوالقاسم وأبوفهر

والنقطة الأخيرة أرى أن تغيّرها حتى لا تشوّش على مرادك ببحثك طلبا لسلامة القلوب أوّلا وحفظا لمقامات أهل العلم ثانيا

----------


## أبو القاسم

أحسنت أخي العاصمي بتلخيصك, سددك الله ووفقك

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> أخي في الله صالح الجبرين سيصدر كتابي إن شاء الله تعالى قريبا عن الدار الأثرية في الأردن الموسوم ب (المجاز في آيات الصفات بين المثبتين والمنكرين - عرض وتوجيه - بارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ، وسأنتظر الكتاب إن شاء الله ...

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> الأخ صالح جبرين :
> لو تتأمّل في ردود الإخوة الأفاضل لرأيتها بين ثلاث نقاط :
> 
> - الإختلاف الحاصل في دلالة مصطلح (مجاز) 
> - معنى مصطلح (القرون الثلاثة)
> - ألفاظ لا تليق بمقام إمام بمنزلة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
> 
> فالنقطتان الأوليان قد أثارهما مخالفاك ولم أر لك جوابا مقنعا حولهما وأقصد تحديدا الأخوين أبوالقاسم وأبوفهر
> 
> والنقطة الأخيرة أرى أن تغيّرها حتى لا تشوّش على مرادك ببحثك طلبا لسلامة القلوب أوّلا وحفظا لمقامات أهل العلم ثانيا



أخي الكريم "العاصمي من الجزائر" ، وفقك الله :
تعجبتُ من قولك "ردود" .. فهي لا تسمى عندي ردود ، فالبعض إنما يدخل بقصد التشويش ، ولك أن تعيد قراءة بعض الردود البعيدة عن المنهجية أو الأدب .
فالمناقشة إن كانت فعلاً مناقشة فلتكن موضوعية ومرتبة ، وقولك "لم أرَ لك جوابًا مقنعًا" ، فعلى العكس عندي ، فأنا لم أرَ كذلك جوابًا مقنعًا حتى الآن ، بعض الردود لا تعدو أن تكون ألفاظا حماسية ، وإن كان فيها بعض النقول فتفتقر إلى الترتيب ، ولو كان الأمر أخذ وعطاء مِن كلامي الأصلي في بحثي لكان حسنًا .. ولو تتأمل بحثي البسيط لوجدتَ أني جعلته ثلاثة أقسام ، والإخوة لم يتعرَّضوا إلاَّ للقسم الأوَّل ولم يجيدوا في مناقشته ، فوقعوا في تأويل نصوص الأئمة وإخراجها عن ظاهرها وهذا غير مقبول .
أمَّا الألفاظ التي لا تليق بمقام الإمام ابن تيمية ، فهذا لا وجودَ لها في بحثي ولله الحمد ، والعبرة بمراد المتكلم .
وجزاك الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

> أخي الكريم "العاصمي من الجزائر" ، وفقك الله :
> تعجبتُ من قولك "ردود" .. فهي لا تسمى عندي ردود ، فالبعض إنما يدخل بقصد التشويش ، ولك أن تعيد قراءة بعض الردود البعيدة عن المنهجية أو الأدب ، والتي يسميها بعض شيوخنا الكبار "أساليب قطاع الطرق" ..
> فالمناقشة إن كانت فعلاً مناقشة فلتكن موضوعية ومرتبة ، وقولك "لم أرَ لك جوابًا مقنعًا" ، فعلى العكس عندي ، فأنا لم أرَ كذلك جوابًا مقنعًا حتى الآن ، بعض الردود لا تعدو أن تكون ألفاظا حماسية جوفاء ، وإن كان فيها بعض النقول فتفتقر إلى الترتيب ، ولو كان الأمر أخذ وعطاء مِن كلامي الأصلي في بحثي لكان حسنًا .. ولو تتأمل بحثي البسيط لوجدتَ أني جعلته ثلاثة أقسام ، والإخوة لم يتعرَّضوا إلاَّ للقسم الأوَّل ولم يجيدوا في مناقشته ، فوقعوا في تأويل نصوص الأئمة وإخراجها عن ظاهرها وهذا غير مقبول .
> أمَّا الألفاظ التي لا تليق بمقام الإمام ابن تيمية ، فهذا لا وجودَ لها في بحثي ولله الحمد ، والعبرة بمراد المتكلم .
> وجزاك الله خيرًا ..


 
أحسن الله إليك . 
انحصر الكلام في المسألة الأولى لأنها مسألة تاريخية محضة وأما المسألتان الأخريان فقد سبق نقاشهما كثيرًا. 
وقد ذكرتَ ثلاثة علماء أجلاء: كبيرَ المفسرين، ومتكلم أهل السنة، وشيخ العربية في زمانه وذكرت أنهم كانو يقولون بالمجاز وهذا ربما يكون حقًا إلا أنك ذكرت أن المجاز الذي كانوا يقولون به هو قسيم الحقيقة. وهذا هو الذي يجب عليك الاستدلال له. وإلا فابو عبيدة أقدم من هؤلاء وقد كان يقول بالمجاز في القرآن ولكن ليس على أنه قسيم للحقيقة. وأول من نبّه إلى هذا شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى وأقرّه على ذلك الباحثون المعاصرون. وبهذا يتبين لك أن مراد شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله بالقرون الأولى هو ما أوضحه الإخوة الأفاضل في مشاركاتهم.
ونحن لاندّعي العصمة لشيخ الإسلام ولا نزعم أنه كان مطّلعًا على كل ما كُتب ومع ذلك نقر أنه كان واسع المعرفة جدًّا، ومن أعلم خلق الله بالمذاهب. ألا ترى كيف استبعد -من غير جزم- أن يقول ابن جني إن غالب اللغة مجاز، وكلام ابن جني في الخصائص، وقد اطّلع عليه تلميذه العلاّمة ابن القيم رحمه الله ونقله بطوله في "الصواعق"؟
ومن كان له خبرة بكلام الشيخ يدرك أنه لم يكن يطلق الأحكام مجازفة بل يتحفظ ويتورع في ذلك كقوله بأن الغالب أن هذا التقسيم جاء من جهة المعتزلة دون الجزم. 
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## صالح الجبرين

حياك الله أخي الكريم أبو بكر العروي :




> انحصر الكلام في المسألة الأولى لأنها مسألة تاريخية محضة وأما المسألتان الأخريان فقد سبق نقاشهما كثيرًا.



جزاكَ الله خيرًا أخي الفاضل .. ولكنني لا أهتمُّ بالمناقشات السابقة وبطولات القوم فيها ، لأنَّ ذلك يعتمد على أمور كثيرة ، منها أهلية الطرفين ، والعدل في الحوار ، والموضوعية في الأخذ والرد ، ولك أن تتأمل كلام بعض الإخوة هنا فهو خير دليل على انتفاء هذه الأمور .




> وقد ذكرتَ ثلاثة علماء أجلاء: كبيرَ المفسرين، ومتكلم أهل السنة، وشيخ العربية في زمانه وذكرت أنهم كانو يقولون بالمجاز وهذا ربما يكون حقًا إلا أنك ذكرت أن المجاز الذي كانوا يقولون به هو قسيم الحقيقة. وهذا هو الذي يجب عليك الاستدلال له.



نعم بارك الله فيك ، نقلتُ عن ثلاثة ، ولم أقصد الحصر ، ومَن أنكر أنَّ هؤلاء الأئمة لا يقصدون المجاز الذي هو قسيمُ الحقيقة ، فهو إمَّا مكابر ، وإما جاهل بمعنى المجاز .




> وإلا فابو عبيدة أقدم من هؤلاء وقد كان يقول بالمجاز في القرآن ولكن ليس على أنه قسيم للحقيقة. وأول من نبّه إلى هذا شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى وأقرّه على ذلك الباحثون المعاصرون.



هذه المسألة بارك الله فيك لم أتعرض لها في بحثي ، فلم يكن بحثي في أول مَن قال بالتقسيم .

 


> وبهذا يتبين لك أن مراد شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله بالقرون الأولى هو ما أوضحه الإخوة الأفاضل في مشاركاتهم.



وكيف يتبيَّن لي ذلك أخي الكريم ؟ فإنَّه لا علاقة لذلك بمسألة القرون ، ومسألة القرون الثلاثة الأولى واضحة لدي ، وليس هناك ضابط صريح مِن كلام شيخ الإسلام ، وقد عرضتُ هذا الكلام على أحد المشايخ الكبار عندنا ممَّن يخالفونني في هذه المسألة ، فقال لي أنه لم يسمع بمصطلح القرون هذا ، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان .




> ونحن لاندّعي العصمة لشيخ الإسلام ولا نزعم أنه كان مطّلعًا على كل ما كُتب ومع ذلك نقر أنه كان واسع المعرفة جدًّا، ومن أعلم خلق الله بالمذاهب. ألا ترى كيف استبعد -من غير جزم- أن يقول ابن جني إن غالب اللغة مجاز، وكلام ابن جني في الخصائص، وقد اطّلع عليه تلميذه العلاّمة ابن القيم رحمه الله ونقله بطوله في "الصواعق"؟
> ومن كان له خبرة بكلام الشيخ يدرك أنه لم يكن يطلق الأحكام مجازفة بل يتحفظ ويتورع في ذلك كقوله بأن الغالب أن هذا التقسيم جاء من جهة المعتزلة دون الجزم.





> والله تعالى أعلم.


 
هذا كلامٌ حسنٌ ، وأقرُّ عليه ، وكما قلتَ فإنَّ شيخَ الإسلام لا يُطلق الأحكام مجازفةً ، وقد اجتهد ولكنه عندي أخطأ في هذه المسألة ، يعضد هذا القسم الثالث مِن المقال ، واجتهاد البشر يرد عليه الخطأ ..
وفقني الله وإياك ،،

----------


## أبو القاسم

طبعا كلامك في الإملاء غلط,,لكن سؤالي لك:
ألا تقر أنك أسأت الأدب إلى أحد كبار علماء الإسلام حين قلت أمورا منها:إنه تكلم بغير علم
فإن كان الجواب :لا
فلماذا تنكر على الإخوة أن يتهموك بالجهل ؟

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك.
قلت وفقك الله:
"نعم بارك الله فيك ، نقلتُ عن ثلاثة ، ولم أقصد الحصر ، ومَن أنكر أنَّ هؤلاء الأئمة لا يقصدون المجاز الذي هو قسيمُ الحقيقة ، فهو إمَّا مكابر ، وإما جاهل بمعنى المجاز ."
وللمعترض أن يقول لك: هذا أمر ليس من المسلمات فهلا جئتنا بنص من أحد هؤلاء يقسم فيه الكلام إلى قسمين حقيقة ومجاز كما شاع في كتب الأصول؟
ثم قلت أيضًا: 
"وكيف يتبيَّن لي ذلك أخي الكريم ؟ فإنَّه لا علاقة لذلك بمسألة القرون ، ومسألة القرون الثلاثة الأولى واضحة لدي ، وليس هناك ضابط صريح مِن كلام شيخ الإسلام ، وقد عرضتُ هذا الكلام على أحد المشايخ الكبار عندنا ممَّن يخالفونني في هذه المسألة ، فقال لي أنه لم يسمع بمصطلح القرون هذا ، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان ."
وكأنك ذهلت عن الحديث المتفق عليه " خير أمتي قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم" ولو راجعت كلام الشراح لألفيتهم مجمعين على أن المراد بالقرون عصر الصحابة ثم تابعيهم ثم أتباع تابعيهم.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو القاسم

> وكأنك ذهلت عن الحديث المتفق عليه " خير أمتي قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم" ولو راجعت كلام الشراح لألفيتهم مجمعين على أن المراد بالقرون عصر الصحابة ثم تابعيهم ثم أتباع تابعيهم.


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب أبا بكر
ونقل له أبو فهر من كلام الإمام نفسه ومع هذا يصر!

----------


## أبوجرير بلعمش

أخي صالح الجبرين , استأذنك في هذه النصيحة , أرجو منك أن تراجع نفسك , قد ناقشوك نقاشا علميا , وأوضحوا الأمر ببينة فلا داعي إلى كل هذا . وهذا لا يعني أني مع القائلين بمنع المجاز في غير آيات الأسماء والصفات. 
أما كلامك في شيخ الاسلام , مع اعتقادنا كما قال الأخ أبو بكر العروي أنه يخطئ ويصيب , فيجب مراجعته لأن فيه اتهاما للشيخ بأنه لا يحترم الشرع فيقفو ما ليس له به علم , وهذا والله أعلم خطأ في حقك . 
أعانني الله وإياك أخي صالح وجميع الإخوة على إصلاح أنفسنا وأعملنا وهدانا إلى الحق الذي يرضاه منا ,آمين

----------


## صالح الجبرين

الأخ أبو بكر العروي وفقك الله :




> بارك الله فيك.
> قلت وفقك الله:
> "نعم بارك الله فيك ، نقلتُ عن ثلاثة ، ولم أقصد الحصر ، ومَن أنكر أنَّ هؤلاء الأئمة لا يقصدون المجاز الذي هو قسيمُ الحقيقة ، فهو إمَّا مكابر ، وإما جاهل بمعنى المجاز ."
> وللمعترض أن يقول لك: هذا أمر ليس من المسلمات فهلا جئتنا بنص من أحد هؤلاء يقسم فيه الكلام إلى قسمين حقيقة ومجاز كما شاع في كتب الأصول؟



يُرَدُّ على هذا المعترض بالنقول التي جئتُ بها ، فالأئمة الذين نقلتُ عنهم قالوا بالمجاز الذي هوَ قسيمُ الحقيقة ، وأنا أستغرب مِن قولك "فهلا جئتنا" .. فهذه عندي مكابرة ، أو لأنَّك تخطيتَ النقول بسبب العجلة .
وزيادةٌ على الذي نقلتُ منهُ في بحثي ، أنقل ما قاله ابن قتيبة رحمه الله في نفس الكتاب : ( وأمَّا الطاعنونَ على القرآن (بالمجاز) فإنَّهم زعموا أنَّهُ كذبٌ . لأنَّ الجدارَ لا يريدُ والقريةَ لا تسأل .
وهذا مِن أشنعِ جهالاتهم ، وأدلِّها على سوءِ نظرهم وقله أفهامهم . ولو كان المجازُ كذبًا ، وكلُّ فعلٍ يُنسبُ إلى غير الحيوان باطلاً - كان أكثر كلامنا فاسدًا ، لأنا نقول : نبتَ البقلُ ، وطالت الشجرة ، وأينعَت الثمرة ، وأقام الجبل ، ورخصَ السعر ) . وذكر أمثلة كثيرةً على هذا ، حتى قال رحمه الله : ( في أشباه لهذا كثيرة ، سنذكر ما نحفظ منها في كتابنا هذا مما أتى في كتاب الله عز وجل ، وأمثاله مِن الشعر ولغات العرب ، وما استعملهُ الناس في كلامهم .
ونبدأ ببابِ الاستعارة ، لأنَّ أكثر المجاز يقعُ فيه ) أهـ . انظر كتاب "تأويل مشكل القرآن" لابن قتيبة (ص73 - ص87) .
إذًا : تجاهل نقولي السابقة يُعدُّ مكابرة ، فأنا نقلتُ عمن يقول بالمجاز الذي هوَ قسيمُ الحقيقة ، ولا حاجة لتأويل النصوص فهي صريحة .

 


> ثم قلت أيضًا: 
> "وكيف يتبيَّن لي ذلك أخي الكريم ؟ فإنَّه لا علاقة لذلك بمسألة القرون ، ومسألة القرون الثلاثة الأولى واضحة لدي ، وليس هناك ضابط صريح مِن كلام شيخ الإسلام ، وقد عرضتُ هذا الكلام على أحد المشايخ الكبار عندنا ممَّن يخالفونني في هذه المسألة ، فقال لي أنه لم يسمع بمصطلح القرون هذا ، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان ."
> وكأنك ذهلت عن الحديث المتفق عليه " خير أمتي قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم" ولو راجعت كلام الشراح لألفيتهم مجمعين على أن المراد بالقرون عصر الصحابة ثم تابعيهم ثم أتباع تابعيهم.
> 
> والله تعالى أعلم.



بارك الله فيك ، في قولك "مجمعين" مجازفة ، فأنا لم أختلف في معنى القرن في الحديث ، ولكن أنقل لك عن الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر كلامًا نفيسًا ، يثبت فيه صحة كلامي ، ويُبطل القول الغريب الذي قال به الإخوة في حساب القرون عند ابن تيمية .
قال الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : ( قوله : (خير أمتي قرني) أي أهل قرني ، والقرنُ أهل زمانٍ واحدٍ متقارب ، اشتركوا في أمرٍ مِن الأمور المقصودة ، ويُقال إن ذلك مخصوص بما إذا اجتمعوا في زمن نبي أو رئيس يجمعهم على ملة أو مذهب أو عمل ، ويُطلق القرنُ على مدة مِن الزمان ، واختلفوا في تحديدها مِن عشرة أعوامٍ إلى مئة وعشرين ، لكن لم أر مَن صرح بالسبعين ولا بمئة وعشرة ، وما عدا ذلكَ فقد قال به قائلٌ .
وذكر الجوهري بين الثلاثين والثمانين ، وقد وقعَ في حديثِ عبدالله بن بسر عند مسلم ما يدلُّ على أنَّ القرنَ مئة وهو المشهور ، وقال صاحبُ المطالع : القرنُ أمةٌ هلكت فلم يبق منهم أحد ، وثبتت المئة في حديث عبدالله بن بسر ، وهي ما عند أكثر أهل العراق ، ولم يذكر صاحب "المحكم" الخمسين ، وذكر مِن عشر إلى سبعين ، ثم قال : هذا هو القدر المتوسط مِن أعمار أهل كل زمن ، وهذا أعدل الأقوال وبه صرح ابن الأعرابي وقال : إنه مأخوذٌ مِن الأقران ، ويمكن أن يحمل عليه المختلف مِن الأقوال المتقدمة ممن قال إن القرن أربعون فصاعدًا ، أمَّا مَن قال إنه دون ذلك فلا يتلائم على هذا القول والله أعلم .
والمرادُ بقرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الصحابة ، وقد سبق في صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : "وبعثت في خير قرون بني آدم" وفي رواية بريدة عند أحمد "خير هذه الأمة القرن الذي بعثتُ فيهم" ، وقد ظهر أن الذي بين البعثة وآخر من مات من الصحابة مئة وعشرون سنة أو دونها أو فوقها بقليل على الاختلاف في وفاة أبي الطفيل ، وإن اعتبر ذلك من بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكونُ مئة سنة أو تسعين أو سبعًا وتسعين ، وأمَّا قرن التابعين فإن اعتبر من سنة مئة كان نحو سبعين أو ثمانين ، وأمَّا الذين بعدهم فإن اعتبر منها كان نحوًا من خمسين ، فظهر بذلك أن مدة القرن تختلف باختلاف أعمار أهل كل زمان والله أعلم .
واتفقوا أن آخر من كان من أتباع التابعين ممن يقبل قوله من عاش إلى حدود العشرين ومئتين ، وفي هذا الوقت ظهرت البدع ظهورًا فاشيًا ... ) فتح الباري (7/8) دار السلام .
وكلام الحافظ يشهد على صحة كلامي وأنني ملتزمٌ بالاصطلاح المعروف ، ومرة أخرى أقول : لا دليل من كلام ابن تيمية أنه يقصد بقوله "القرون" وقوله "المئة" غير الذي يقصده بقية الأئمة .
وجزاك الله خيرًا .

----------


## صالح الجبرين

أخي الفاضل أبو جرير وفقك الله :




> أخي صالح الجبرين , استأذنك في هذه النصيحة , أرجو منك أن تراجع نفسك , قد ناقشوك نقاشا علميا , وأوضحوا الأمر ببينة فلا داعي إلى كل هذا .



الكلام بصيغة الجمع خطأ بارك الله فيك : "ناقشوك" ، فلم يناقشني بعلم وعدل إلا أخ واحد .
أما وضوح الأمر فهو واضح عندي ، وأما البينة فالبينة عليهم ولم يأتوا بها إلى الآن ، وقد رددتُ عليهم مع كل هذا .. وجزاك الله خيرًا على مداخلتك وكلماتك الطيبة .

----------


## أبو القاسم

إذا لم تستحي فاصنع ما شئت

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

يا أبا القاسم, 
هذا ما يسمى بحوار الطرشان.

سبحانك اللهم بحمدك, أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت, أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.

من ناقشك من الإخوة نعرفهم وهم من طلبة العلم من رواد هذا المنتدى المبارك. وربما أغلظ عليك بعضهم اجتهادًا منه و دفاعًا عن حرمة علماء الأمة. 
وما نقلته عن ابن قتيبة رحمه الله معروف وكلامه عن المجاز كأنه مأخوذ من كلام أبي عبيدة فإنه ربما يكون أخذه عن شيخه أبي حاتم السجستاني تلميذ أبي عبيدة وأحد رواة "مجاز القرآن".
وأقول لك إن الذي أعتقده أن التقسيم الاصطلاحي لم يكن ماثلاً في ذهن ابن قتيبة عند كلامه الذي نقلت، والدليل عليه أن رده جاء من جهة أن المنكرين للمجاز يرون أنه كذب وأن الله لا يجوز أن يسمى مستعيرًا وفي هذا تلميح -والله اعلم- إلى داود الظاهري وابنه رحمهما الله. فقد ذكر أبو إسحاق الشيرازي رحمه الله في شرح اللمع مناقشة دارت بين ابن سريج وابن أبي داود حيث استدل فيها ابن سريج على ابن أبي داود بقوله تعالى:" لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات" فقال: الصلوات لا تهدم. وإنما هو من مجاز الحذف فلم يكن له جواب.
وعلى كل، من تدبر كلام ابن قتيبة جيدًا يصل إلى نتيجة وصل إليها بعض الباحثين وهي أن قضية المجاز كاصطلاح أصولي لم يكن ناضجًا بعد في كتابه. فهو لايزيد كثيرًا على كلام أبي عبيدة إلا في بعض الإضافات وحسن التصنيف.
وأما ما نقلته-أخي الكريم- عن الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى فهو معروف كذلك وأصارحك أنني اطّلعت عليه قبل إجابتك لأتأكد مما أقول. وقد أوردت الحديث لأنك قلت إن شيخك لايعرف مصطلح القرون. والحافظ رحمه الله بيّن اختلاف الناس في معنى لفظة "القرن" ولكنه شرحها بالمعنى الذي ذكره لك الإخوان من قبل.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------

